# Mineral Make up: before and after



## Thais (Oct 8, 2006)

Girls, post your mineral makeup before and afters here!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

Great thread idea Thais! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Thais (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll post some this week, work permitting.


----------



## Mocha17 (Oct 8, 2006)

great idea


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 12, 2006)

I've been playing around with my samples of EDM and J.Lynne, so I thought I'd post a before and after for you all





First time showing my bare face... ahhh!





This is from yesterday. I used:

* J. Lynne Primer Powder in Peach

* J. Lynne Foundation in Fair Neutral 0.7 &amp; Porcelain Neutral 0.3

* J. Lynne Finishing Powder in Porcelain/Fair

* J. Lynne Natural Mineral Glow &amp; Shy Blush on cheeks

* J. Lynne Smooth Lip Cream in Mae

* Everyday Minerals Sunlight Corrector under the eyes

* &amp; Almay Triple Effect Mascara in Black

The first is before, and the next two are after. These were taken inside with a flash. Natural light would have been better, I think... I'll try that next time.

Anyway... As you can see, the foundation took away a little of the redness and smoothed out my complexion a bit. I'm still not thrilled that the little red spots on my forehead from some recently past breakouts are still visible... I don't know whether it's the makeup itself, or just my technique





I really love the lip cream, though... it's all natural, very smooth and the colour is a good one for me



I want to try a whole bunch more!

Hope this is useful to some of you! Today I'm going to do my whole face with Everyday Minerals, so I'll post that one soon.


----------



## Thais (Oct 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been playing around with my samples of EDM and J.Lynne, so I thought I'd post a before and after for you all



First time showing my bare face... ahhh!





This is from yesterday. I used:

* J. Lynne Primer Powder in Peach

* J. Lynne Foundation in Fair Neutral 0.7 &amp; Porcelain Neutral 0.3

* J. Lynne Finishing Powder in Porcelain/Fair

* J. Lynne Natural Mineral Glow &amp; Shy Blush on cheeks

* J. Lynne Smooth Lip Cream in Mae

* Everyday Minerals Sunlight Corrector under the eyes

* &amp; Almay Triple Effect Mascara in Black

The first is before, and the next two are after. These were taken inside with a flash. Natural light would have been better, I think... I'll try that next time.

Anyway... As you can see, the foundation took away a little of the redness and smoothed out my complexion a bit. I'm still not thrilled that the little red spots on my forehead from some recently past breakouts are still visible... I don't know whether it's the makeup itself, or just my technique





I really love the lip cream, though... it's all natural, very smooth and the colour is a good one for me



I want to try a whole bunch more!

Hope this is useful to some of you! Today I'm going to do my whole face with Everyday Minerals, so I'll post that one soon.

You look wonderful! Thank you Hilary!


----------



## semantje (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for the pics hilary! that looks great on you


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you Thais and semantje!

Here's my Everyday Minerals before and after for today



:

* Everyday Minerals Foundation in Fair Cool Intensive &amp; Matte

* Everyday Minerals Sunlight Corrector under the eyes

* Everyday Minerals Multitasking Concealer

* Everyday Minerals Siesta &amp; Apple Blush [plus a little J. Lynne Natural Mineral Glow]

* Everyday Minerals Finishing Dust

* J. Lynne Smooth Lip Cream in Mae

* &amp; Almay Triple Effect Mascara in Black

I took these in natural light, with a flash. I tried without a flash, but it's pretty overcast today and my hands are so shaky that I couldn't get a clear one! They still look a bit more true to life than yesterday's though



Again, the first is before, and the next two are after. The third is with the lippie and the second without.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 12, 2006)

beautiful! but your skin looks amazing on "before" shots too


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

They both look really good on you, but I actually like the EDM afters better.


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 12, 2006)

great thread!


----------



## Thais (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you Thais and semantje!
Here's my Everyday Minerals before and after for today



:

* Everyday Minerals Foundation in Fair Cool Intensive &amp; Matte

* Everyday Minerals Sunlight Corrector under the eyes

* Everyday Minerals Multitasking Concealer

* Everyday Minerals Siesta &amp; Apple Blush [plus a little J. Lynne Natural Mineral Glow]

* Everyday Minerals Finishing Dust

* J. Lynne Smooth Lip Cream in Mae

* &amp; Almay Triple Effect Mascara in Black

I took these in natural light, with a flash. I tried without a flash, but it's pretty overcast today and my hands are so shaky that I couldn't get a clear one! They still look a bit more true to life than yesterday's though



Again, the first is before, and the next two are after. The third is with the lippie and the second without.

You look awesome!!! I actually prefer EDM on you.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 13, 2006)

beautiful pics, thanks so much for posting!


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 13, 2006)

i agree too, edm looks the best on you ,thanks for sharing


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Oct 13, 2006)

rejectstar, you look great! EDM looks very pretty on you!


----------



## scarred4life (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't have a camer or photos but I will offer my opinion. I recently paid sixty dollars plus for BE instead of 30 plus for sheer cover because sheer cover takes nearly a month or more to deliver.

I am NOT really that impressed. Not only that - but the mineral make up by Neutrogena seems to do just as well as BE. For one thing - I'm 62 and the BE

settles in my lines and wrinkles making me look much older. I can only use BE on the very outsides of my face - but not under my eyes or around my mouth.

Ã…s for coverage - there's little coverage.

I nearly returned it but it was just so much trouble to trek to the post office and wait in line here in NYC. I finally opted to give it to my daughter for her birthday.


----------



## KeepOnCurvin (Oct 17, 2006)

I got my Sheer Cover about 5 days after ordering. It's been 4 months and I LOVE it!


----------



## divalicious (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been usng sheer cover for nearly a year and I LOVE IT. I would never put anything else on my skin. I love the way it looks so natural and soft and beautiful, it just makes your skin look great, not like your wearing a makeup mask. It feels like there's nothing there too, that is why I love it. I never used to wear makeup because I hated feeling like my skin couldn't breathe. Plus sheer cover doesn't run or streak if you cry, sweat, get rained on or even swim! I'm a fan for life. haha. Oh and the delivery time is excellent. You can even find it on eBay if ya wanna try it out. Some peopl have the starter kits at reasonable prices.


----------



## rowantree (Oct 17, 2006)

What does everyone think of Sheer Coverage versus L'Oreal's mineral makeup? Are they pretty much the same? I've never tried BE, b/c I know 2 women who used it &amp; no matter what they did, it turned out too orangey on their face &amp; settled into fine lines. L'Oreal's shades aren't that good but I have no problem with it settling into lines, have been wondering about SC.


----------



## aangel (Oct 17, 2006)

I learn so many new things from all of you! However many of the brands you mention are not available in Greece...


----------



## scarred4life (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I'm very glad you were luckier than me regarding the Sheer Cover. I ordered it twice and grew so annoyed with the repeated delays that I wound up canceling it both times.

Meanwhile, I've already tried the Neutrogena Mineral Make Up and it's not bad although it does contain some talc. I guess I'll try Loreal's next. I think mineral make up is generally speaking better and cleaner than liquid except it's really not the greatest thing if you need a lot of coverage. You might have to use something extra for specific marks or scars etc.

Wrinkles (like mine - I'm sixty two) are accentuated by powders and make ups of all kinds and the mineral make ups are no different. You have to really be careful around your wrinkled areas (like under or around the eyes and mouth lines) or you'll wind up looking about ten years older.

In particular, I can't use the Mineral Veil and the "Rested" does the same - simply settles in the crevices of my wrinkles and accentuates them. But for young gals with fairly good skin - mineral make up is da bomb.





~


----------



## Lady Diver (Oct 18, 2006)

I use BE and have done so for over a year - I prefer it to Sheer Cover, which brought me out in pimples. The range of colours in BE are such that there is a powder to suit everyone and you can mix and match to suit yourself. There are also lots of other powders to mix in, such as 'Warm Radiance' for a deeper glow, 'Glee', which I use as a blush. I have never found them to settle into the lines (I'm 55 and have my share). I have found that as you get used to applying the powders you ge much better and it really can just add a glow of barely there make or more coverage if you want. If you have blemishes to cover you should be using one of the 'Bisque' powders. I love the range and it lasts all day - even went I was site seeing in a very hot and humid Manilla recently, it didn't budge until I took it off. I also use the shimmer eye shadow powers and love them as they also stay in place all day and can impart just a slight cover or be more dramatic, depending on how much you apply. I do agree with the remarks about the 'Well Rested' though. 

I also like to use Prescriptives Magic Powder as a finish - it is amazing - feels like you are brushing your skin with moisture and it doesn't settle into lines either. It can also be used over the BE.

Lady Diver


----------



## lacolora (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm having the same problems with everyday mineral makeup I keep trying it, because everybody rants and raves about the product, but it really accentuates my fine lines

which are minimal (I'm 39) but when I put the product on, no matter how much moisturizer I use, the fine lines look so much worse. I did recently order mini blushes

that I have not received yet, because the blushes seem to work fine for me.


----------



## Thais (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What does everyone think of Sheer Coverage versus L'Oreal's mineral makeup? Are they pretty much the same? I've never tried BE, b/c I know 2 women who used it &amp; no matter what they did, it turned out too orangey on their face &amp; settled into fine lines. L'Oreal's shades aren't that good but I have no problem with it settling into lines, have been wondering about SC. I believe L'Oreal's has a lot of talc... Sheer Cover is a nice way to start but color options are limited.


----------



## Thais (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I learn so many new things from all of you! However many of the brands you mention are not available in Greece... EDM ships to Greece.


----------



## Thais (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm having the same problems with everyday mineral makeup I keep trying it, because everybody rants and raves about the product, but it really accentuates my fine lineswhich are minimal (I'm 39) but when I put the product on, no matter how much moisturizer I use, the fine lines look so much worse. I did recently order mini blushes

that I have not received yet, because the blushes seem to work fine for me.

Hmmm I have a suspicion that you may be using too much.... Excess minerals will accentuate fine lines and pores. So this is what I do: I dont have lines but I do have large pores. So I apply mineral foundation everywhere on my face and leave the pores area for last. That way, only a tiny bit of powder that remains on the brush will be applied to that area and it wont accentuate the pores. When I was getting started with MMU I didnt realize this and would actually apply too much there and it would look weird.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 19, 2006)

You look beautiful in all three pictures


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I tried Sheer Cover and dind't like it much but loved BE.hehe. I tried the L'oreal one as a cheaper option and didn't like it, but then again my friend loved it. So i guess different brands and products for different people. Anyways, I love my mineral makeup, its doing amazing things for my skin! I always get compliments.



I wish I could post pics but...im a bit shy. hehe.





rejectstar you look so nice with and w/o your MU


----------



## lexgex (Oct 19, 2006)

How well does it work for dry skin? I get flakey sometimes and would worry it would make my skin look dryer.


----------



## Kylie_R (Oct 21, 2006)

Hilary you look amazing! I agree though, you do have the glow it seems. I can't wait to get my EDM samples now.


----------



## Me220 (Oct 23, 2006)

I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use.


----------



## Thais (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. Wow, great job, you look flawless !


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. I agree........looks great!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everybody



I think I like the EDM better, too... for some reason it seems the J. Lynne is giving me little bumpies on my face! Darn... I really wanted to like it, lol. I find I can use a little of the J. Lynne Mineral Glow powder mixed with EDM blush, but if I start using the J. Lynne foundation and finisher/primer powder all over my face, I develop tiny red spots around my eyes &amp; on my cheeks





WOW, Me220... you look flawless!! You look so polished, especially with the defined eyebrows



Glad you found something that works for you!


----------



## lacolora (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm I have a suspicion that you may be using too much.... Excess minerals will accentuate fine lines and pores. So this is what I do: I dont have lines but I do have large pores. So I apply mineral foundation everywhere on my face and leave the pores area for last. That way, only a tiny bit of powder that remains on the brush will be applied to that area and it wont accentuate the pores. When I was getting started with MMU I didnt realize this and would actually apply too much there and it would look weird. Thanks, I will definetly try that. Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## Thais (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a few B&amp;A's from me:

Bare skin:

Attachment 26334

EDM in medium beige intensive + BE Mineral Veil:

Attachment 26338

Monave's Teporah + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel):

Attachment 26336

Monave's Cecilia + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel):

Attachment 26335

Monave's Saturnina + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel) + Monave's blush in Mystic Rose:

Attachment 26337


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 24, 2006)

EDM always looks good on you. As far as Monave goes, seems like it's heavier in coverage maybe, but I like Saturnina best on you.


----------



## Thais (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EDM always looks good on you. As far as Monave goes, seems like it's heavier in coverage maybe, but I like Saturnina best on you. The coverage is buildable and I think I ended up applying too much (I think I need less powder with Monave than EDM). Also, the setting dust has some color and ends up giving coverage as well, unlike mineral veil and EDM's finishing dust, so maybe that contributes to the heavier coverage too. Which one do u think looks better, EDM or Monave?I will try again tomorrow, using less foundation.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which one do u think looks better, EDM or Monave?I will try again tomorrow, using less foundation.

Right now, just going by these pics, I like EDM the best on you so far. I'd like to see Monave again though, when you've gotten the hang of it.


----------



## Shasta (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally love the last picture. Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 24, 2006)

i think EDM looks better on u. it looks more natural.


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 24, 2006)

now i know why you love edm so much ,it looks so good on you


----------



## Lauren (Oct 24, 2006)

I will for sure being doing this with Everyday Minerals as soon as I remember!


----------



## oceanmist (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's my own formulation, before, two after, and some close ups of my eyes. I do have a little whitish spot where I went concealer crazy and didn't smooth it out on my lower cheek



And don't look at the hair!!


----------



## sunny101 (Oct 28, 2006)

I just ordered the Sheer Cover too and now I'm really excited to get it!!! My skin is a bit on the dry side and I'm also asian(light-medium w/yellow undertones),AND I have some acne scars. Was your skin great and clear to begin with? and are you caucasian?

I didn't even know L'oreal makes MMU...is there a company out there that doesn't?AMAZED....

U are just too cute!!!Good luck finding a "bomb" product for you Mamasan....

Me220, you look great!!! It's hard to believe that all it takes is a little foundation and great brows, huh?

Awesome eyes, Oceanmist. What is it?


----------



## Thais (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oceanmist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my own formulation, before, two after, and some close ups of my eyes. I do have a little whitish spot where I went concealer crazy and didn't smooth it out on my lower cheek



And don't look at the hair!!



WOW, Great job!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oceanmist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my own formulation, before, two after, and some close ups of my eyes. I do have a little whitish spot where I went concealer crazy and didn't smooth it out on my lower cheek



And don't look at the hair!!



Lookin' good!


----------



## oceanmist (Oct 28, 2006)

Sunny, the e/s are mine too. I call the brown Guadalupe Brown, but I don't have names for the yellow one or the light coral highlight yet. I used Avon's SuperFull Mascara and my lipstick is some coral mica and gloss, though it doesn't look coral at all!


----------



## canuckschick (Oct 28, 2006)

I have some before and after pics for Avanya Mineral Cosmetics here (if I can get them to show up that is!!). These are not of me but are from Avanya. As soon as I can get my hands on a camera I'll post some of me and my sister





Cheers

Michelle


----------



## Thais (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canuckschick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have some before and after pics for Avanya Mineral Cosmetics here (if I can get them to show up that is!!). These are not of me but are from Avanya. As soon as I can get my hands on a camera I'll post some of me and my sister




Cheers

Michelle

Looking forward to seeing your pics MIchelle!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Oct 29, 2006)

Thais, EDM looks so good on you! I agree with you though that Monave takes a little of getting used to, but once you master it - so pretty! I also agree that you only use a miniscule amount of Monave as compared with EDM, and that's why I like it, it's so economical. I love EDM and Monave Saturnina best on you.





Oceanmist, beautiful! What MMU did you use?


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

beautifulllllllll


----------



## Safa (Nov 3, 2006)

EDM looks awesome on u thais

cool pics everyone else


----------



## mischalei (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. Awesome, I was looking for a MMU for darker skin! Thanks for the ref and the pics are so great too!


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyone looked great! Thanks for the cool thread Thais!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Nov 7, 2006)

I love sheer cover...though I haven't tried the l'oreal one so I can't help with that. bu the sheer cover is nice because you can custom mix your own color if it doesn't match what they give you! it gives really good coverage and is fast. I wasn't a fan of the lotion and face wash they give you with it though...they both smell funky. I think sheer cover has more reddish undertones...but it works for me and I'm asian with yellow undertones...it just blends in!


----------



## rav3n (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures rejectstar. You have great skin.

How do you like the everyday minerals? I am tempted to try them!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rav3n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great pictures rejectstar. You have great skin.How do you like the everyday minerals? I am tempted to try them!

Why thank you



EM was the first mineral makeup I tried, and I like it. I'd recommend it as a starting point, if you've never used minerals before. The free sample kit is a great deal, and you'll have lots to play around with until you get the hang of it. I'm sure there's better MMU out there, and I plan on trying a bunch of other brands very soon. If you want to try it out, why not just give it a go? There's really nothing to lose


----------



## monkachia (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't wait to get my EDM. I haven;t worn foundation in years, but if the minerals are good for my skin too, then why not?

Chia


----------



## rav3n (Nov 10, 2006)

I was on their website and I noticed the sample kit, it is a great deal. Like you said nothing to loose.

What other brands do you recommend rejectstar? What is your favorite?


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rav3n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was on their website and I noticed the sample kit, it is a great deal. Like you said nothing to loose.What other brands do you recommend rejectstar? What is your favorite?

Well, I've only tried 2 brands so far, and those are EDM and J. Lynne. I really wanted to like J. Lynne, since the colours were nicer &amp; they have a much larger selection of tones. I felt I could find a better match to my skin. The coverage was good, but I found if I put too much on, it would emphasize my pores and any little line on my face [i'm 18-- I shouldn't be looking wrinkly! LOL], and gradually throughout the day it would seperate and smear and look pretty icky. If you use the right amount, that shouldn't be a problem, though. The one thing that made me stop using my samples was it seemed to give me tiny clogged pores and red spots, mostly on my cheeks and around my mouth/eyes. I really do wish it worked better for me




Ah, well.
I have some samples on the way from Buff'd Mineral Cosmetics, and I'm anxious to try those. I'll definitely post my opinion when I get them


----------



## jasmine0510 (Nov 20, 2006)

i'm new here.. does anyone tried young bloods mineral loose foundation?

can u help me by sharing your best blushes that's great also in pictures? please help.. i'm very desperate.. i'm spending a lot of money buying blushes but in the end i'm still not happy about it.. i want sonething that i will glow in the pictures .. please help me..


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 22, 2006)

The big smile and the blush in the last pic make you look so pretty it's hard to even compare the brands.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Nov 22, 2006)

ohhh... i love this thread...i love this board too..

i'm one of the Mineral's makeup dieard fans...but for now i only have some BE in my collection, hope to have chance to try gloMinerals,EM,TF and jane iradale someday


----------



## Thais (Nov 23, 2006)

You've already seen my "before" face in this thread so here are a couple more afters:

Using Ocean mist Almond foundation:

Attachment 27531

And Using Ocean mist Sandstone foundation:

Attachment 27532

I will post some pics using UD Surreal Skin mineral makeup soon.


----------



## kookiecream (Nov 24, 2006)

this is a fab idea!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have oily skin with yellow undertones (I am Italian, so I have that olive, greasy skin). I have tried Sheer Cover, I hated it, I looked like an old lady (and I am only 32 and I have no wrinkles but it reminded me when old ladies put that cake makeup on, uck!). I have tried BE, it was only OK, I felt it showed all my pores or something. I have also tried some other Mineral private label lines and so far nothing has compared to the Jane Iredale for me. It lasts ALL DAY too. I put my makeup on in the morning and dont have to do anything the rest of the day. Even after I get out of the gym it is still on, even after a spinning class where I sweat like crazy. And, it doesnt make me break out which is a huge plus as well. I am getting it for all my friends for the Holidays.


----------



## xkatiex (Nov 26, 2006)

Heres My before and after!

My skin problems are redness / sensitive and at the moment very dry



but we cant all have perfect skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

- Lily lolo mineral foundation *Porcelain* (applied wet)

- Lily Lolo yellow mineral dust (I use a tiny bit all over my face to help neutralize the redness)

_*The first picture is Before (Bare faced) and the Second is after*_


----------



## Gvieve (Nov 28, 2006)

The EDM looks fabulous on you!

_Yes! Thank you for posting your pics and MMU colors used Thais. You have no idea how much time you're saving me. I'm A/A mixed race and finding exact



color matches involves a ridiculous amount of effort. I've tried a couple of the same colors as you that look great on you, look great on me and now... time saver with Joppa and Monave. Thanks so much._


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, I got my Pure Luxe samples today, and gave them a whirl. Excuse my icky hair... I didn't feel like fighting with it this morning =P The first is before, the second two are after





What I used:

* Pure Luxe Cream Eraser all over the face

* Pure Luxe Banana Split Color Correcting Eraser under eyes

* Pure Luxe Foundation [powder] in Creamy Natural

* Pure Luxe Blush in Nymph

* Pure Luxe April's Mix Finishing Powder

* Alima Nourishing Lipbalm in Peony

* Bonne Bell EyeStyle Mascara in Black


----------



## Thais (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, it looks great on ya!


----------



## SheerIntension (Dec 2, 2006)

what is mineral make up? is it expensive? does it wear of easy? is it better than normal make up?


----------



## Leony (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, girls! I finally got my EDM MMU yesterday!

So far I like it! I've ordered Semi-Mate: Winged Butter, Medium Beige and Light. Medium Beige matched my skin the best, the concealer, Spring, slightly appeared to be a bit reddish to me, so I don't really like it



.

Here's the pics attached. I only used the foundation on the pics, no finishing touch etc.

Before (nothing but sunscreen), After (withouth flash), After (with Flash)


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 6, 2006)

Leony, what a BEAUTIFUL skin!!!!


----------



## sunny101 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Leony,

your skin looks great even without the makeup!! Anyhow, the MMU looks great on you too, great job matching colours. Hope you enjoy it as much as we all do.


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow Leony, your complexion is so fantastic!! And the EDM looks great on you too!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 7, 2006)

Leony, even without MMU, you look gorgeous! But your MMU made you _flawless_.





Thais, what can I say, you look good in _any_ MMU!

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I got my Pure Luxe samples today, and gave them a whirl. Excuse my icky hair... I didn't feel like fighting with it this morning =P The first is before, the second two are after




What I used:

* Pure Luxe Cream Eraser all over the face

* Pure Luxe Banana Split Color Correcting Eraser under eyes

* Pure Luxe Foundation [powder] in Creamy Natural

* Pure Luxe Blush in Nymph

* Pure Luxe April's Mix Finishing Powder

* Alima Nourishing Lipbalm in Peony

* Bonne Bell EyeStyle Mascara in Black

You look great with Pureluxe! How do you find Banana Split? I want to get this (I know this is somewhat like BE's Well Rested).

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres My before and after!My skin problems are redness / sensitive and at the moment very dry



but we cant all have perfect skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

- Lily lolo mineral foundation *Porcelain* (applied wet)

- Lily Lolo yellow mineral dust (I use a tiny bit all over my face to help neutralize the redness)

_*The first picture is Before (Bare faced) and the Second is after*_

Your skin looks fantastic either way!


----------



## x3kh (Dec 7, 2006)

you all look great.


----------



## blondie36 (Dec 7, 2006)

wow , thats all i can say , well except that your beautiful



edm is my choice too


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 7, 2006)

You're beautiful. The makeup looks really pretty too.


----------



## Leony (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leony, what a BEAUTIFUL skin!!!!










Originally Posted by *sunny101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Leony,your skin looks great even without the makeup!! Anyhow, the MMU looks great on you too, great job matching colours. Hope you enjoy it as much as we all do.

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Leony, your complexion is so fantastic!! And the EDM looks great on you too! Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leony, even without MMU, you look gorgeous! But your MMU made you _flawless_.



Aww, thank you girls! I think I'm going to try more mineral makeup! I'm totally surprised that I feel like I'm wearing no makeup at all! The foundation is so lightweight!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 7, 2006)

Leony, you look great! I want your radiant glow!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 7, 2006)

wow Leony, you have flawless skin!!!

EDM looks so good on you!


----------



## Leony (Dec 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leony, you look great! I want your radiant glow! Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow Leony, you have flawless skin!!!EDM looks so good on you!

Thanks you two!


----------



## Thais (Dec 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, girls! I finally got my EDM MMU yesterday!
So far I like it! I've ordered Semi-Mate: Winged Butter, Medium Beige and Light. Medium Beige matched my skin the best, the concealer, Spring, slightly appeared to be a bit reddish to me, so I don't really like it



.

Here's the pics attached. I only used the foundation on the pics, no finishing touch etc.

Before (nothing but sunscreen), After (withouth flash), After (with Flash)

It looks great leony!!! Did you use a primer?


----------



## memaize (Dec 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. *Very* very Nice! You look great.

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, girls! I finally got my EDM MMU yesterday!
So far I like it! I've ordered Semi-Mate: Winged Butter, Medium Beige and Light. Medium Beige matched my skin the best, the concealer, Spring, slightly appeared to be a bit reddish to me, so I don't really like it



.

Here's the pics attached. I only used the foundation on the pics, no finishing touch etc.

Before (nothing but sunscreen), After (withouth flash), After (with Flash)

Wow, you have gorgeous skin! mmu for you is just the cherry on top - optional!


----------



## Leony (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks memaize!

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks great leony!!! Did you use a primer? No, I forgot to use a primer! I only used my Clarins sunscreen.I remember the primer when I'm done applying the foundation. LMAO.

I always forgot primer or concealer lol.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 11, 2006)

You've seen my "before" before...he's a Valerie Beauty after.

I used Cover Deluxe W2.75 with a moisture spray spritzed on my kabuki before applying. I also used a teeny bit of Val's Satin Sun Illuminator finish. I got some stuff from Val's Bargain Bin and I used them on my eyes: St. Tropez applied wet on lid, then Dolce Vita on crease and outer V. Then Val surprised me when she got me a beautiful powder blush called Millenium as my mystery gift! I LOVE it! I'm also wearing it in the photo with my MAC mineralized skinfinish in Petticoat on top.


----------



## cheddah22 (Dec 12, 2006)

I really want to see these pictures so I can learn some stuff.


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You've seen my "before" before...he's a Valerie Beauty after.
I used Cover Deluxe W2.75 with a moisture spray spritzed on my kabuki before applying. I also used a teeny bit of Val's Satin Sun Illuminator finish. I got some stuff from Val's Bargain Bin and I used them on my eyes: St. Tropez applied wet on lid, then Dolce Vita on crease and outer V. Then Val surprised me when she got me a beautiful powder blush called Millenium as my mystery gift! I LOVE it! I'm also wearing it in the photo with my MAC mineralized skinfinish in Petticoat on top.

http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/4469/2mz3.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7382/1ua8.jpg

You look fab! I love the glow!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 13, 2006)

I can't believe I'm doing this, but I must show the miracles that mineral makeup can do!

All Everyday Minerals: foundation in golden fair, sunlight concealer, finishing dust.

Applied wet.

Before (yuck):
















After:


----------



## Lia (Dec 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I'm doing this, but I must show the miracles that mineral makeup can do!
All Everyday Minerals: foundation in golden fair, sunlight concealer, finishing dust.

Applied wet.

Before (yuck):

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1577.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1584.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1582.jpg

After:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1595.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1590.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1587.jpg

It looks nice, but it seems to me that you applied a little bit too much, but nothing that with a little more practice can't be corrected



And also, be careful with your eyebrows when applying MMU


----------



## missprettysara (Dec 13, 2006)

i like the pics,


----------



## Lauren (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks nice, but it seems to me that you applied a little bit too much, but nothing that with a little more practice can't be corrected



And also, be careful with your eyebrows when applying MMU



Maybe it looks that way because it's the first time I've applied them wet, I didn't realize how little product you need! And my eyebrows look funny because I hadn't done the rest of my makeup yet!


----------



## blondie36 (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe it looks that way because it's the first time I've applied them wet, I didn't realize how little product you need! And my eyebrows look funny because I hadn't done the rest of my makeup yet! WOW,YOU LOOK GREAT! AND MAYBE YOU NEED TO APPLY A MIST AFTER MMU ,BUT COLOR IS PERFECT 4 U


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow Ladies,

You all look smokin'... I have dozens of MMU samples but I haven't tried any of them yet


----------



## Lauren (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW,YOU LOOK GREAT! AND MAYBE YOU NEED TO APPLY A MIST AFTER MMU ,BUT COLOR IS PERFECT 4 U



thanks!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look fab! I love the glow! Thank you! I think I need a darker shade though.





Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I'm doing this, but I must show the miracles that mineral makeup can do!
All Everyday Minerals: foundation in golden fair, sunlight concealer, finishing dust.

Applied wet.

Before (yuck):

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1577.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1584.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1582.jpg

After:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1595.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1590.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1587.jpg

Wow, amazing! I love how MMU covers so well. Good to know you're enjoying them.


----------



## Lia (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe it looks that way because it's the first time I've applied them wet, I didn't realize how little product you need! And my eyebrows look funny because I hadn't done the rest of my makeup yet! Ahh, it looked like you swept a little bit of powder on your eyebrows...


----------



## Lauren (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ahh, it looked like you swept a little bit of powder on your eyebrows... Uh well yea, they're kind of hard to avoid when you're using a kabuki. I fix them when I do the rest of my makeup, but I took the picture right after I applied it.


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you! I think I need a darker shade though.







Wow, amazing! I love how MMU covers so well. Good to know you're enjoying them.





You know I think, you don't need a darker shade, since you took the picture with the flash on, right? If you get the darker shade, you'll look darker in real life view. 

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I'm doing this, but I must show the miracles that mineral makeup can do!
All Everyday Minerals: foundation in golden fair, sunlight concealer, finishing dust.

Applied wet.

Before (yuck):

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1577.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1584.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1582.jpg

After:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1595.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1590.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...6/IMG_1587.jpg

Wow, very nice! Thanks for posting this. MMU is awesome.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Leony. Yes the flash does make everything look paler than it is IRL...


----------



## drealoveu (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I just tried OceanMist Mineral Samples and I am very pleased! 

The samples I ordered were:

Foundation: Almond

Foundation: Toffee

Foundation: Wheat

Blush: Vanora

Finishing Powder: Lightly Tinted

Concealer: Medium

And she also sent an extra E/S sample in Pink Urchin

I'm not so great with picking colors so I just gave it a try.

The Almond was a little too dark for me but maybe in the summer or mixed with a lighter shade it might work.

The Toffee was dark for me too but it does have a somewhat of a pink hue to it so it might just work great as a blush/bronzer.

And Wheat seemed to work better for me then the others. I asked my husband what he thought and he said he liked the Wheat on me. So I trust him.

So I think I'm CRAZY for posting a picture of me with absolutely no make-up on b/c I never let anyone see me without it, but for purposes of this board, I think I just better.

So here I am with nothing on:






So I started off with moisturizer on my face then used the concealer on my problem areas. I then applied the Wheat Foundation all over my face and used the Vanora Blush. I finished with the Finishing Powder. I used the Pink Urchin E/S (dry) on my upper lid and (wet) on my lower.

And here is the after picture:

(Much better then the first picture I would have to say)


----------



## Thais (Dec 22, 2006)

You look lovely!


----------



## quelinda (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You've already seen my "before" face in this thread so here are a couple more afters:
Using Ocean mist Almond foundation:

Attachment 27531

And Using Ocean mist Sandstone foundation:

Attachment 27532

I will post some pics using UD Surreal Skin mineral makeup soon.





Oooh I like Almond from Ocean Mist the best out of *all* of the ones that you tried!



I'm so excited now to get my ED and I will now order something from OM as well to see which one I like better.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

You look great Drea!


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Dec 23, 2006)

My before and afters are in this post...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t43...d-2-43720.html

My afters are of ocean mist and joppa


----------



## Sprite7 (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *drealoveu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I just tried OceanMist Mineral Samples and I am very pleased! The samples I ordered were:

Foundation: Almond

Foundation: Toffee

Foundation: Wheat

Blush: Vanora

Finishing Powder: Lightly Tinted

Concealer: Medium

And she also sent an extra E/S sample in Pink Urchin

I'm not so great with picking colors so I just gave it a try. 

The Almond was a little too dark for me but maybe in the summer or mixed with a lighter shade it might work. 

The Toffee was dark for me too but it does have a somewhat of a pink hue to it so it might just work great as a blush/bronzer.

And Wheat seemed to work better for me then the others. I asked my husband what he thought and he said he liked the Wheat on me. So I trust him.

So I think I'm CRAZY for posting a picture of me with absolutely no make-up on b/c I never let anyone see me without it, but for purposes of this board, I think I just better. 

So here I am with nothing on:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y242/drealoveu/t1.jpg

So I started off with moisturizer on my face then used the concealer on my problem areas. I then applied the Wheat Foundation all over my face and used the Vanora Blush. I finished with the Finishing Powder. I used the Pink Urchin E/S (dry) on my upper lid and (wet) on my lower. 

And here is the after picture:

(Much better then the first picture I would have to say)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y242/drealoveu/t2.jpg

Looks great on you!!!


----------



## meowmeowgurl (Dec 28, 2006)

I just bought some mineral makeup online. I didn't buy the BE brand because it was too expensive. I am excited to try the alternative brand because a lot of the reviews said they preferred it over BE. I will let you know what happens.

Feli

Wow, Drea... it really looks natural on you. Good job!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, girls! I thought I'd contribute my b&amp;a of Urban Decay Surreal Skin mineral makeup since there seems to be a lot of interest in this product.





Please excuse my ugliness today...it's just one of those days. lol. But you get the idea.













Edit to add: It was my first time applying this wet, so I may have accidentally made it too thick.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, girls! I thought I'd contribute my b&amp;a of Urban Decay Surreal Skin mineral makeup since there seems to be a lot of interest in this product.




Please excuse my ugliness today...it's just one of those days. lol. But you get the idea.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...oxgirl/023.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...oxgirl/030.jpg

Edit to add: It was my first time applying this wet, so I may have accidentally made it too thick.





Wow, the UD looks awesome on you



Thanks for contributing. It doesn't look too thick at all. With some practise I'm sure you'll have it down in no time.


----------



## LVA (Jan 4, 2007)

okie , I've been putting this off forever .. and since i have nothing better to do right now.

Here's EDM applied dry (normal application w/kabuki)

The B4 is from today ... i just woke up ...





and the afters are a lil older ... i just wanted to compare edm and Signatures


----------



## Thais (Jan 4, 2007)

Gorgeous Kim!


----------



## LVA (Jan 4, 2007)

thanx Thais ... and here's Signature Minerals..it doesn't look so great cuz i was in a hurri ...but i promise it's a great foundation .. hehe

Signature is applied wet cuz my skin is super dry in the winters


----------



## Thais (Jan 4, 2007)

I like signature too but I think that EDM gives you a more flawless, glowing look.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanx Thais ... and here's Signature Minerals..it doesn't look so great cuz i was in a hurri ...but i promise it's a great foundation .. hehe
Signature is applied wet cuz my skin is super dry in the winters





You look so cute!


----------



## meowmeowgurl (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay, I finally got my mineral makeup and took before and after pictures. It was my first time applying mineral makeup, so I probably need some practice.


----------



## rav3n (Jan 4, 2007)

good job for your first time with mineral makeup meowmeowgurl


----------



## clarisa (Jan 4, 2007)

Very informative indeed!


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *meowmeowgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I finally got my mineral makeup and took before and after pictures. It was my first time applying mineral makeup, so I probably need some practice.
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...Picture050.jpg

Wow! You look fabulous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drealoveu (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow. Everyone Looks Great!!


----------



## Narcotica (Jan 8, 2007)

All the pictures I can see (I cant see thumbnails or something) look great. I think I should get me some of this stuff.

Which is the best brand.

I saw an advert on sheer cover i think?

It looked good but I wasn't sure if it was all sales talk.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 10, 2007)

wow they all look great !!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Everyone looks fierce!!


----------



## AngelaP (Jan 12, 2007)

In my avatar I am wearing only Everyday Minerals.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 15, 2007)

same here aangels. here in sweden, there's just BE and its too expensive.

you all look good!


----------



## Christy123 (Jan 15, 2007)

I meant to post this in the before and after thread. I'm sorry I posted it in here....Is there a way to move it?


----------



## LVA (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure a Mod can move it for u




very nice b4/after. thanx for sharing


----------



## Lauren (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful after. Your skin looks flawless!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree, your skin does look flawless!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 16, 2007)

Honestly, i think your before picture makes you look so..romantic and innocent..me likes. i like the after too.


----------



## Thais (Jan 16, 2007)

EDM gives you great coverage! I will move this to the before and after sticky thread ok?


----------



## DymondButterfly (Jan 25, 2007)

I can finally see all the pictures!





Everyone looks so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Fabuolus! Great job!


----------



## iheartjet (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I just ordered Mineral Glitters. Still waiting, only been two days and I'm desperate to try it. Thats how it is when you buy makeup or anything online....


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 29, 2007)

u look great!


----------



## Brinn (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't see the pictures for some reason... newbie here....


----------



## jydnsmom (Jan 30, 2007)

> I've been usng sheer cover for nearly a year and I LOVE IT. I would never put anything else on my skin. I love the way it looks so natural and soft and beautiful, it just makes your skin look great, not like your wearing a makeup mask. It feels like there's nothing there too, that is why I love it. I never used to wear makeup because I hated feeling like my skin couldn't breathe. Plus sheer cover doesn't run or streak if you cry, sweat, get rained on or even swim! I'm a fan for life. haha. Oh and the delivery time is excellent. You can even find it on eBay if ya wanna try it out. Some peopl have the starter kits at reasonable prices.[/quote
> what's BE sheer cover?


----------



## DymondButterfly (Jan 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *halzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok be nice people..Im probably double most of your ages..*sniff*

The last pic is me finished, but by then I wasnt happy and didnt want to go out because my freshly washed hair wasnt behaving itself and was frizzy! (Its meant the be like it is in my avatar pic..*tut!*)

Im loving Meow at the moment and its my current HG, but I do have Lumiere samples on the way....so who knows!

Ahh.... I hope you're not twice my age, cuz you look half my age!




You look beautiful! And I think your hair looked just fine! I didn't notice anything wrong with it, and I hadn't even read that part of your post before I clicked the picture!

Anyway, you look gorgeous!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 31, 2007)

You look great Halzer!


----------



## LVA (Jan 31, 2007)

okay, i had some OceanMist foundation sitting in my makeup drawer and i didn't want to throw it away (I like OM, but the coverage isn't as great as my EDM) sooo ... i applied it wet , then applied Signature Minerals dry on top of it . Wad-da-ya- think ?


----------



## Brinn (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures! (I know what you mean about feeling like it's just wrong somehow to post a naked face pic!) But these were a big help. I had not seen any pics of Ocean Mist minerals. So I appreciate your bravery. (((((hugs)))))





Love these! Thanks for posting them!!!

Not sure if it's the lighting that makes the diff, but of the two, that sandstone really stands out. It's gorgeous on you. Thx for sharing these!!

We have very similar skin tone, so these pics are super helpful for me! Thanks so much for sharing them. I haven't gotten around to sampling PL yet, but it's on my "to try" list!!!


----------



## lilaclady (Jan 31, 2007)

coo thread.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, yesterday I stopped by the post office, and both my packages came in



I got samples from both Lumiere and Signature. Today I did a face with Lumiere. Tomorrow I'm going to do one with Signature and then post another before &amp; after.

FACE:

Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light

Lumiere Veena Velvet Foundation in Fairly Light Neutral &amp; Fairly Light Beige

Lumiere All Over Colour in Clear Radiance

Lumiere Sheer Silk Powder

EYES:

BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Black

LIPS:

Alima Nourishing Lipbalm in Black Raspberry.

I really like this Lumiere foundation. Goes on smooth and doesn't look dry or chalky at all! It really covers pores well, too. I just don't know if the shade is right. I think it actually might be a tiny bit too light. Any opinions??

First picture is before, last three are after.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay, i had some OceanMist foundation sitting in my makeup drawer and i didn't want to throw it away (I like OM, but the coverage isn't as great as my EDM) sooo ... i applied it wet , then applied Signature Minerals dry on top of it . Wad-da-ya- think ?



I think that combo gives you great coverage. And I love the rest of your makeup as well, so fresh looking!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 31, 2007)

LVA: you got great coverage there, and everything looked so flawless and natural.

rejectstar: you look beautiful! Lumiere gives you that airbrushed look. So pretty.


----------



## Christy123 (Jan 31, 2007)

rejectstar:

I think that shade looks good on you. It's hard to tell in pictures, but it doesn't look too light to me. I've found that several shades seem to match my skintone. I had about 5 different shades from Lumiere, and in the pots they all looked different, but each one blended in and disappeared into my skintone (if that makes sense..). It seems that mineral makeup is very "forgiving" when it comes to colors.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 1, 2007)

Alrighty, I tried out my Signature samples today. I dunno if I like this as much as the Lumiere. I had to use a bit more, I'm not sure I got as good of coverage, and the finish isn't as nice. The colours of the foundation &amp; concealer looked a lot darker in the pot than I would normally wear. And when I put it on, it looked a tiny bit too dark/orangey in the bathroom mirror... but in the pictures it turned out alright, I think. Hmm... It looks a lot less white than the Lumiere I tried yesterday, but I don't know if that's because I used blush &amp; bronzer today, and yesterday I didn't. I guess more experimentation is in order!

FACE:

Signature Minerals Multi-Tasking Concealer under eyes &amp; on blemishes.

Signature Minerals Foundation in 2 Light

Signature Minerals Bronzer in Gran Marnier

Signature Minerals Blush in Rose

Signature Minerals Finishing Veil in Petal

EYES:

BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Black

First is before, next 2 are after


----------



## Thais (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay, i had some OceanMist foundation sitting in my makeup drawer and i didn't want to throw it away (I like OM, but the coverage isn't as great as my EDM) sooo ... i applied it wet , then applied Signature Minerals dry on top of it . Wad-da-ya- think ?



I love it! Love the lashes too!


----------



## French (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I liked the coverage of the Lumiere on you, but I agree with you...I think it's a touch too light for you. I liked the coloring of the other stuff, but the coverage doesn't look as good.

Maybe the Lumiere in a darker color, or as you said, a bronzer?

I just ordered the Lumier sampler and can't wait to get it. I've been using BE but it's too shiny for me. I'm 38 and 38-year old skin just doesn't shine like that!


----------



## charish (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics, i ordered some edm samples yesterday, i can't wait to get them.


----------



## jenny_p (Feb 6, 2007)

you all look really beautiful! i cant wait to try EDM. it will be my first MMU ever!


----------



## star_babe_22 (Feb 7, 2007)

Rejectstar:

Lumiere looks too pale on you. Perhaps add a bit of bronzer or go a shade or two darker. Signature looks more your colour, but it's a touch too orange (compared to your neck).


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 7, 2007)

This is really scary- at least the before picture. Notice the patchy brown area on right side of forehead. That's my main coverage issue.

Foundation- Lumiere FF light-med. golden

Blush- littlestuff4u pure minerals surreal

Lumiere clear radiance and sheer silk powder

Eyes- littlestuff4u pure minerals- beige pearl, muddy water in outer crease, blackberry liner (wet) and dry

Monave semi-matte white brow highlighter and inner corner of eye.

Monave white eyeliner pencil lower lashline.Attachment 30299

Attachment 30300

Attachment 30301


----------



## Lia (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow, it looks amazing! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoozey,

You look GREAT! You makeup looks so natural. Love it, especially the blackberry liner. I really like the beige pearl from Littlestuff4u. I'm wearing that today also.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *stashblaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hoozey,You look GREAT! You makeup looks so natural. Love it, especially the blackberry liner. I really like the beige pearl from Littlestuff4u. I'm wearing that today also.

I did the blackberry because my eyes were really bloodshot today and I wanted to try to neutralize that. lol


----------



## donthate (Feb 9, 2007)

Those look awesome! You are so cute!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 10, 2007)

great thread idea, you all look fab!


----------



## lilita (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I am addicted to MMU






This was yesterday morning with prob. just a little too much foundation on. I am still experimenting with how much to use, wet/dry, bursh/sponge etc.









BEFORE &amp; AFTER

Lumiere VV - Light-Med Warm, Lumiere Ruby blush &amp; Nars FunnyFace lipstick.

Today, trying a lighter coverage (can still see my freckles):






BEFORE &amp; AFTER

Same Lumiere VV foundation (I love this so much!)

Lumiere Terracotta blush &amp; Nars Blonde Venus lipstick.

***UPDATE***

I ended up selling my Lumiere Lt-Med Warm and am now using Lt-Med Golden (VV) which is a much better match to my neck color than in the above photos. I don't look quite so ghostly.


----------



## iraM (Feb 10, 2007)

simply woww


----------



## Jiro (Feb 11, 2007)

Lilita, you look great! That really evens out your skintone.


----------



## aplc (Feb 11, 2007)

great


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 13, 2007)

The before is already in this thread--- don't make me go there again. YIKES!! This is my Monave match.

CF Monave- CAROLINE

Blush- littlestuff4u pure minerals SURREAL

Monave Face Illuminizer GLOW (golden color)

Eyes- Lumiere RESTED (all over) littlestuff4u COCOA (crease) Monave BROWN ESPRESSO pencil liner. Monave SEMI-MATTE WHITE (brow highlight &amp; inner corner)

Mascara- L'oreal CARBON BLACK VOLUMINOUS

Lip- Bonnie Bell (some coffee one)


----------



## LVA (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my Lumiere b4 and after. I realli like this foundation a lot. I'm wearing medium beige in VV


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 14, 2007)

LVA-

Looks great!!!


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my Lumiere b4 and after. I realli like this foundation a lot. I'm wearing medium beige in VV it looks great



now i want to try it too !


----------



## DameChevalier (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm new here...so please be patient with my questions....but has anyone tried out Urban Decay's Surreal Skin Mineral Makeup and if so, what did you think, was it worth the expense?


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DameChevalier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm new here...so please be patient with my questions....but has anyone tried out Urban Decay's Surreal Skin Mineral Makeup and if so, what did you think, was it worth the expense? Welcome to MUT



You can check out this long thread for Urban Decay Surreal Skin Mineral Makeup here.

*https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t40...p-7-40888.html*


----------



## prianca (Feb 18, 2007)

looks [email protected]


----------



## rakshana (Feb 18, 2007)

i wanna view the pics and i need 10 post counts sorry ppl

9

8

7

6

5

4

3

2

1

Yay!

Is It Expensive?


----------



## farris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Everyone looks fabulous! I will post some when I get the nerve up.lol


----------



## memaize (Mar 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my Lumiere b4 and after. I realli like this foundation a lot. I'm wearing medium beige in VV LVA - that looks wonderful! I have been using Lumiere VV lately and really like it....did you try the Flawless as well as VV? if so, I would love to know what you think of it.


----------



## lilita (Mar 4, 2007)

New B/A pic above ^^


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif New B/A pic above ^^ Lilita- You look amazing in the light-medium golden. Absolutely beautiful! Do you have the medium golden too? What are your thoughts on that? I have it but don't know if it's right for me in summer. I get tan but not red. The med. golden seems olive yellow. I just bought a full sized medium warm (and another light med. golden b4 prices went up) thinking that may be the color- I have a smaller light-medium warm and could get away with wearing that now but the light-medium golden is just so perfect, you know? Glad you found your color. You look great!


----------



## lilita (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you, Hoozey! I have a sample size of Medium Golden and I agree with you - it looks too olive-yellow. Definitely too dark for me on its own.

I mixed a little bit of this with the Lt-Med Golden (I bought a small jar via the MMM forum) to see how it might work for me in summer and it's hard to tell... I go "brown" when I tan, I think the Goldens may be too "olive/golden"... I may end up buying some Medium Warm to see how that mixes with the Lt-Med Golden.

How would you descirbe the Medium warm? Is it more peachy? more bronze?

I agree with you the Lt-Med Golden is perfect for now! Come summer and it'll be back to more sampling/mixing experiments! (sigh)


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 5, 2007)

Lilita-

I haven't received the medium warm, just ordered it, but will let you know if I think it will work. I was lucky to find my match for winter on my first try but I don't enjoy sampling and mixing to get the right color. I just gave away so much BE stuff because of the dreaded itch that one foundation that doesn't match seems like nothing. I think I may buy a little of the colorless base to make the medium golden useful... I forgot about that until I was writing this post and lamenting about the full jar I have. Did you see that Lumiere now has estimates on how long a product should last per gram? For foundation I think it was 2-5 per gram and that would mean max. of 60 applications for full sized and I know I will get way more than that. I've used it at least 30 times and barely made a dent in the product.


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okie , I've been putting this off forever .. and since i have nothing better to do right now.
Here's EDM applied dry (normal application w/kabuki)

The B4 is from today ... i just woke up ...





and the afters are a lil older ... i just wanted to compare edm and Signatures





You have such a cute face! Gorgeous! Both foundations look awesome on you.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my Lumiere b4 and after. I realli like this foundation a lot. I'm wearing medium beige in VV looks stunning! hope it looks that good when i try mine.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 19, 2007)

Before is earlier in this thread. This is Lauress "Elemental Foundation" in Radiant Gold.

Milan's Pretty in Pink Blush

Lauress Luminese Glisten

Eyes: BE nude beach entire lid, BE Retro lounge wet lined with Milan's Gelle drops, BE Queen Tiffany in crease, BE bark dry lined on lower lash and over dry retro lounge, Monave Semi-matte white for brow highlighter. Monave white liner pencil inner bottom lashes. Mascara.

Lips- Lauress Treasure Glistening Lip Gloss.

Picture 2- Lauress Original formula foundation in Radiant Gold. Milan's Pretty in Pink Blush, Lauress Luminesce Glow

Eyes: BE Hyacinth entire lid below crease, BE downtown outer crease, Lauress Fearless and Impression liners with Milan's Gelle drops, Monave's semi-matte white brow highlighter, Lauress Bombshell liner outer crease.

Lips Lauress Treasure.

Out of these two foundation formulas I like the Elemental- it seems to meld into the skin moreso than the original formula but at clearance prices the original is definitely worth it!


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Before is earlier in this thread. This is Lauress "Elemental Foundation" in Radiant Gold. Milan's Pretty in Pink Blush

Lauress Luminese Glisten

Eyes: BE nude beach entire lid, BE Retro lounge wet lined with Milan's Gelle drops, BE Queen Tiffany in crease, BE bark dry lined on lower lash and over dry retro lounge, Monave Semi-matte white for brow highlighter. Monave white liner pencil inner bottom lashes. Mascara.

Lips- Lauress Treasure Glistening Lip Gloss.

You look gorgeous!! I just got my LaurEss samples in the mail today, I can't wait to try them out tomorrow




I love the look of that lipgloss, I so totally need to get some samples of that the next time I do some online shopping!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look gorgeous!! I just got my LaurEss samples in the mail today, I can't wait to try them out tomorrow



I love the look of that lipgloss, I so totally need to get some samples of that the next time I do some online shopping!

Thanks, you're sweet for saying that. The lipgloss was a freebie- totally unexpected but I totally love the color, feel, smell. Can't wait to see your b/a too


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 20, 2007)

I used my sample of Lumiere Liquid Foundation today and I am pleasantly surprised! I got it in Light Neutral and it seems to match very well. I just needed 2 pumps from the sample bottle for my entire face and it went on smoothly... easy to spread, not greasy, didn't accentuate flakey/dry parts, no streaking, looks very natural. Best part was it was so quick! I just put on concealer, blended the foundation on with my fingers, and then a dust of finishing powder. I forgot how fast a good liquid foundation can go on! LOL. The only thing was it smelled a tiny bit weird, but that went away even before I was done blending it in.

FACE:

Lumiere Cream-to-Powder Concealer in Light under the eyes

Lumiere Liquid Minerals in Light Neutral

Lumiere Clear Radiance

Lumiere Veena Veil in Sand

EYES:

BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Black

LIPS:

Lumiere Lumi Lips in English Rose [i also got this in my order, and I really like it].

So the first picture is before [but not taken today, I forgot to take one before I did my makeup, haha], the next 2 are after. I like this foundation... we'll have to see if it breaks me out or anything before I decide whether I like it better than the Veena Velvet, though.


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 20, 2007)

Rejectstar,

The Lumiere liquid foundation looks very nice on you. Very pretty look!

I have a lumiere liquid foundation sample I have not tried yet, I think I will try this very soon.


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rejectstar,
The Lumiere liquid foundation looks very nice on you. Very pretty look!

I have a lumiere liquid foundation sample I have not tried yet, I think I will try this very soon.

Thanks Gina




Alrighty, today was my trial with LaurEss' new Elemental Foundation. I had to use around 2 layers instead of my usual 1 with Lumiere, but the coverage of this seems to be very buildable, so there weren't any caking issues. It also goes on very smooth and covered the unevenness in my skintone, most of the little blemishes I have, and my pores are gone! It feels like absolutely NOTHING on my skin... I thought Lumiere felt like nothing, but this is even more close to nothing



.

It doesn't feel dry and my skin isn't tight or itchy. It feels smooth as silk to the touch, it's lovely! The finish is like satin, not completely matte, just looks like fresh healthy skin with a glow. Ahh, I was afraid I'd like this stuff too much... just my luck it's so expensive, LOL. I'll have to wear it for a few days before I can comment on the lasting power and whatnot.

I got Gentle Neutral, Subtle Neutral, Gentle Ivory &amp; Subtle Ivory. Looking in the pots, I picked the one that was closest to Lumiere's Beige tones, since that's what seems to look best on me. That was Gentle Ivory, which I used today, and I'll try the Subtle [which is slightly darker] tomorrow to see if it looks any better. The website says the Gentle Ivory is "fair neutral with gold undertones", which seems to match me almost perfectly, I think. I'm discovering I have more creamy gold/yellow undertones than I thought... before I was under the impression that I wasn't yellow at all, but I guess I am a little, LOL. So here's what I used, and pictures





FACE

Lumiere Cream-to-Powder Concealer in Light under the eyes

LaurEss Elemental Mineral Foundation in Gentle Ivory

Lumiere Veena Veil in Sand

&amp; a bit of Pure Luxe April's Mix

EYES

BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Black [this is quickly becoming my favourite mascara ever, I think!]

LIPS

Alima Nourishing Lip Balm in Peony

The first picture is before, the next 2 are after. OMG, I can't stop stroking my face... hahaha. I can't believe how soft this stuff feels on!


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for pics


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 20, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 20, 2007)

rejectstar: you look amazing! I always run my hands along my jawline when I use Lauress as well, the stuff is so velvety!

Dayna: as I said, you look breathtaking in Lauress! Love Radiant Gold on you, your skin looks so flawless.


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hoozey,

Love the eye makeup and foundation. Looks beautiful.

Rejectstart,

Looks beautiful.

I think I will be placing an order for Lauress Elemental.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 21, 2007)

Rejectstar-

You look amazing in Lauress Elemental! I know exactly what you mean about it feeling even more like nothing. I also love how it really ends up looking like you have naturally beautiful skin- really no makeup look with all the flaws hidden. That's what we want, the flaws hidden without everyone KNOWING it. You look so pretty in it.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Mar 21, 2007)

*Rejectstar*, you look lovely in both the Lumiere Liquid and the LaurEss. I think I prefer the Lumiere Liquid look on you though. And I'm really envious because I got the same Light Neutral and it looks slightly too greyish/ashy or perhaps just a tad too light on me, dang it! I so love the feel of it and how quickly the application was. And I got two of those!!! (You wanna swap???)

I should take some before and afters too...


----------



## blondie36 (Mar 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rejectstar-You look amazing in Lauress Elemental! I know exactly what you mean about it feeling even more like nothing. I also love how it really ends up looking like you have naturally beautiful skin- really no makeup look with all the flaws hidden. That's what we want, the flaws hidden without everyone KNOWING it. You look so pretty in it.





i agree,also looking for the no makeup look(with makeup)some how that doesnt seem to make sense,but you understand what i mean




thanks for the pics and review,you look beautiful and natural looking,im trying my sample in the a.m.


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you, everyone





Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rejectstar-You look amazing in Lauress Elemental! I know exactly what you mean about it feeling even more like nothing. I also love how it really ends up looking like you have naturally beautiful skin- really no makeup look with all the flaws hidden. That's what we want, the flaws hidden without everyone KNOWING it. You look so pretty in it.








, I'm really loving the feel of this stuff!

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Rejectstar*, you look lovely in both the Lumiere Liquid and the LaurEss. I think I prefer the Lumiere Liquid look on you though. And I'm really envious because I got the same Light Neutral and it looks slightly too greyish/ashy or perhaps just a tad too light on me, dang it! I so love the feel of it and how quickly the application was. And I got two of those!!! (You wanna swap???)I should take some before and afters too...

LOL, I'm sorry the Lt Netural isn't working out for you. I'm lucky the colour is good on me, I only ordered one liquid sample and I had to guess because I hadn't tried the Lt Neutral in the powder formula yet, only the Fairly Lt! I'm not sure if I completely like it yet, I like how it goes on and how it feels, but it didn't seem to wear too well during the day [and I didn't even go out of the house or do much, really]. I think I'm going to have to experiment with different fininshing powders on that one


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used my sample of Lumiere Liquid Foundation today and I am pleasantly surprised! I got it in Light Neutral and it seems to match very well. I just needed 2 pumps from the sample bottle for my entire face and it went on smoothly... easy to spread, not greasy, didn't accentuate flakey/dry parts, no streaking, looks very natural. Best part was it was so quick! I just put on concealer, blended the foundation on with my fingers, and then a dust of finishing powder. I forgot how fast a good liquid foundation can go on! LOL. The only thing was it smelled a tiny bit weird, but that went away even before I was done blending it in. I think this one is by far the best match I've seen. You have a little yellow undertone in your neck so sometimes the neutrals are too pink and it looks off between your face and neck. This one looks seamless. Nice!

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FACELumiere Cream-to-Powder Concealer in Light under the eyes

LaurEss Elemental Mineral Foundation in Gentle Ivory

Lumiere Veena Veil in Sand

&amp; a bit of Pure Luxe April's Mix

Whoa! Your skin looks so beautiful in this one!! 
I'm like you, fair with a tint of yellow undertone just recently discovered. People would always tell me how pale I am so I assumed that meant fair=pink. Not so!

If you look at this avatar of me you can see that my foundation is slightly pinker than my neck. This is wearing Covergirl Classic Ivory liquid foundation. (I'd just buy the lightest shade of whatever). It wasn't till I started trying MMU that I realized, hey! I have yellow in there, not so much pink! LOL

If you have any warm samples, I'd love to see what those look like on you compared to neutral.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Mar 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shadomere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you look at this avatar of me you can see that my foundation is slightly pinker than my neck. This is wearing Covergirl Classic Ivory liquid foundation. (I'd just buy the lightest shade of whatever). It wasn't till I started trying MMU that I realized, hey! I have yellow in there, not so much pink! LOL That's you in the avatar? How pretty!!! Gorgeous!!That's a really interesting remark about your face looking pink in comparison to the neck when using neutral foundations - this happens to me all the time and I always thought my foundation was too dark - but I guess I should get more yellow based ones. I thought you couldn't go wrong with neutral, but I guess you can! Thanks for enlightening me!!


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shadomere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whoa! Your skin looks so beautiful in this one!! 
I'm like you, fair with a tint of yellow undertone just recently discovered. People would always tell me how pale I am so I assumed that meant fair=pink. Not so!

If you look at this avatar of me you can see that my foundation is slightly pinker than my neck. This is wearing Covergirl Classic Ivory liquid foundation. (I'd just buy the lightest shade of whatever). It wasn't till I started trying MMU that I realized, hey! I have yellow in there, not so much pink! LOL

If you have any warm samples, I'd love to see what those look like on you compared to neutral.

Thank you



LOL, I know exactly what you mean, I used to think that because I was pale that meant I had pink/cool undertones, I thought you could only be warm if you had a darker shade of skin. Sounds weird, but yeah, haha. We learn new things about ourselves every day




I don't have any samples of warm shades, because it never occured to me that I would be in any way warm at all. I just didn't even consider it, thinking they would be too orangey for me. But I am considering ordering samples of the new Lumiere foundation in Fairly Lt. Beige [because I know Lt. Beige is a good match, and apparently the new foundation runs darker in colour] and Fairly Lt. Warm, just to try it out... you have me curious now, LOL.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 23, 2007)

Like the many of the girls here, I've fallen in love with LaurEss! I'm using the Original formula here, can't wait to try the Elemental formula tomorrow!

Face:

LaurEss original mineral foundation in Radiant Gold

Mary Kay undereye concealer in Ivory topped with

Bare Escentuals Well-Rested

Monave finishing powder in Angel

J.lynne Latin Rhythms blush in Samba

MAC Refined Golden bronzer to contour

Lips:

MAC's cremestick lipliner in Beurre

Monave sheer lip glaze in Maple

MAC lipglass in Pas-de-deux

Eyes:

MAC Beige-ing shadestick as base

MAC eyeshadow in Summer Neutral on lid

MAC eyeshadow in Surreal above crease blended to browbone

MAC pigment in Gold Dusk lower lid

MAC pigment in Copperclast crease and outer V

MAC eyeshadow in Cork on mid and outer lid

MAC fluidline in Graphic Brown

Maybelline Volume Express Turbo Boost mascara


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 23, 2007)

Aileen,

I can see why you kept looking at your skin in the rearview mirror. It looks perfect but naturally. You look gorgeous!


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's you in the avatar? How pretty!!! Gorgeous!!That's a really interesting remark about your face looking pink in comparison to the neck when using neutral foundations - this happens to me all the time and I always thought my foundation was too dark - but I guess I should get more yellow based ones. I thought you couldn't go wrong with neutral, but I guess you can! Thanks for enlightening me!!






Yup, that's me! I was (pretending to be) a model for my cousin's online DIY t-shirt business last year since she needed pics of her stuff in live action so we had some fun with clothes.



It wasn't till I started to play with different "warm" colors that I had the light bulb of "oh look, there's yellow, not pink!"
For some reason if a foundation is too beige the top of my nose turns grey! That's what was happening with a lot of neutral ones so I decided a grey nose was not the look I was going for. LOL If it's too dark pink I look almost orangey. If it's too light pink I turn geisha. So I guess I am lucky to have such BIG clues that my foundation color isn't right.


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I guess I'd better get posting if I want to see any of the before and after shots. 2 down, 8 to go.


----------



## MABOAT (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see it


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 26, 2007)

*I use J. Lynne exclusively and am extremely happy with it. I'll be 54 in October and don't have the problems with the MMU showing my lines. I think it's because I use natural oils for my moisturizer.*

*I also have moderate rosacea, as you can see in the first picture. I will forever be thankful for MMU being created so I can go out in public with confidence!*

*Anyway, here's my before and after pics, the first with no makeup and the second with J. Lynne MMU.*

*(Hope I don't scare anyone with the first pic.)



*


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow!! You look years younger in the MMU!!! Definitely not looking almost 54!! I think you also look a lot happier in the after- can't help but smile with that beautiful stuff on. It's effortless beauty in my opinion. Thanks for posting. It takes some guts to do the before, I know! You look fabulous!!


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CaliforniaCandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I use J. Lynne exclusively and am extremely happy with it. I'll be 54 in October and don't have the problems with the MMU showing my lines. I think it's because I use natural oils for my moisturizer.*
*I also have moderate rosacea, as you can see in the first picture. I will forever be thankful for MMU being created so I can go out in public with confidence!*

*Anyway, here's my before and after pics, the first with no makeup and the second with J. Lynne MMU.*

*(Hope I don't scare anyone with the first pic.)



*

http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/28...200x200Q85.jpg

The J. Lynne looks wonderful on you!! A perfect colour match, IMO



Your skin actually looks pretty good in the before one too, though. Glad you found something that works for you!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's Lumiere's Luminesse in Light Medium Golden. I think it is a tad dark for me but would be perfect once I get a little more color. The coverage is very buildable and I don't think it has too much sheen. If I am a little more shiny today it could be from the B-glow I used before MU.

Lumiere Luminesse Light Medium Golden. Lumiere Pure Radiance AOFC. Lumiere Sand Silk finishing powder. Milan Pretty in Pink.

Eyes: Littlestuff4u pure minerals Soft suede all over lid and cocoa powder contour. BE bark liner with Milan gelle drops. Lauress Bombshell outer contour near liner. Monave Semi-matte white brow highlight.

Lips- BE earth liner. Lauress Treasure.

Picture #2- Lumiere VV Light-Medium Golden- (Tank top)- Lumiere VV Light- Medium Golden. (I actually found I had to do multiple layers but I think it is due to my skin being dry and the VV has nothing to adhere to. The finish doesn't seem to meld into my skin like FF does- seems a tad powdery but like I said, probably due to my skin being dry all the time.)

Lumiere Ambrosia bronzer used as blush. Baby Face all over face color used as illuminizer. Sun kissed bronzer used as bronzer.

Eyes: Lumiere Chameleon on lids. Merlot in contour. Neutral plum as liner with Milan gelle drops (told you I use them every day) and Gold Salmon (really amazingly pretty color) just above iris. Monave white liner pencil on inner lower lashline.

Lip- a touch of neutral plum on lip balm. Tissue blot and then clear gloss.

BE gossamer used as body illuminizer.

Picture #3- Lumiere Medium Warm FF. Ambrosia used as blush. J Lynne Bronze Luminious glow.

Eyes: Littlestuff4u pure minerals- Dragonfire all over lid, Dragonfire lined with Milan's gelle drops. Littlestuff4u Rusted diamonds inner lid, Satin gold brow highlight mixed with Rusted Diamonds.

Lips- BE Spice gloss.

Picture #4- swatch- Wrist to Elbow- Lumiere Light Medium Golden, Medium Warm, Med. Deep Warm. Lauress Summer Tan and Radiant Gold next to it.

Card is same only Radiant gold is above Summer Tan

Picture #5- I love Dragonfire. It is a brown shadow that has lime green irridescence. Just using Milan's Gelle drops turns it to this emerald green with brown undertones liner. Talk about a double duty product!


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! You look years younger in the MMU!!! Definitely not looking almost 54!! I think you also look a lot happier in the after- can't help but smile with that beautiful stuff on. It's effortless beauty in my opinion. Thanks for posting. It takes some guts to do the before, I know! You look fabulous!! *Thank you!*
*I keep thinking I should take another "before" picture where I'm smiling, but I hate the way I look without makeup so a smile really would have to be forced.*

*Thanks again for the compliment!*

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The J. Lynne looks wonderful on you!! A perfect colour match, IMO



Your skin actually looks pretty good in the before one too, though. Glad you found something that works for you! *Thank you!*
*Except for the rosacea, my skin is in pretty good condition. I've always taken care of my skin. My mom was a Merle Norman cosmetics consultant when I was a child, and she got me in the habit of cleansing and moisturizing very early. It seems to have made a difference.*


----------



## MABOAT (Mar 27, 2007)

Your before and after looks great. Would you explain your make up process?


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MABOAT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your before and after looks great. Would you explain your make up process? Who is this question directed to? I hate to be an ego maniac and answer if it's meant for California Candy or one of the other fantastic b/a ladies.



I am more than happy to share if it was directed to me or if you are asking all of us, we can all share then.


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CaliforniaCandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I use J. Lynne exclusively and am extremely happy with it. I'll be 54 in October and don't have the problems with the MMU showing my lines. I think it's because I use natural oils for my moisturizer.*
*I also have moderate rosacea, as you can see in the first picture. I will forever be thankful for MMU being created so I can go out in public with confidence!*

*Anyway, here's my before and after pics, the first with no makeup and the second with J. Lynne MMU.*

*(Hope I don't scare anyone with the first pic.)



*

http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/28...200x200Q85.jpg

Wow!! Very nice! I'd never think you were almost 54! Your features reminds me of my mom. I should show her your pic so she sees that MMU is wonderful for skin of all ages! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lilita (Mar 28, 2007)

Hoozey, you look great in both pics! I like the Luminesse pic better. You look SO GOOD with a tan



(Lumiere VV is def. more powdery than Luminesse IMO!)


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hoozey,

I really like your makeup in the Luminesse b/a. Beautiful. Best one so far.


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shadomere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! Very nice! I'd never think you were almost 54! Your features reminds me of my mom. I should show her your pic so she sees that MMU is wonderful for skin of all ages! Thanks for posting! *Thank you!*
*Definitely talk to your mom about MMU. I now have my MIL wearing MMU, primarily for the way it camoflages age spots and evens her skin tone.*

*There's hope for all of us, no matter what our age!*


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CaliforniaCandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I use J. Lynne exclusively and am extremely happy with it. I'll be 54 in October and don't have the problems with the MMU showing my lines. I think it's because I use natural oils for my moisturizer.*
*I also have moderate rosacea, as you can see in the first picture. I will forever be thankful for MMU being created so I can go out in public with confidence!*

*Anyway, here's my before and after pics, the first with no makeup and the second with J. Lynne MMU.*

*(Hope I don't scare anyone with the first pic.)



*

http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/28...200x200Q85.jpg

Looks great. Very lovely. Which oils do you use? Do you apply the oils right before applying the mineral makeup?


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks great. Very lovely. Which oils do you use? Do you apply the oils right before applying the mineral makeup? *Right now, I use red raspberry seed oil which has wonderful antioxidant benefits, as well as natural UV-A and UV-B shields. It also has a natural SPF of between 28 and 50. It also has a high level of Vitamin E.*
*The way I use it is to clean my face thoroughly (sometimes with the oil; sometimes not). Then I splash cold water on my face, leaving the water on my hands. I then add two or three drops of the oil into my wet hands and apply it all over my face. I do this morning and evening.*

*I wait for it to dry completely before applying MMU, usually between 10 and 15 minutes.*

*There are a number of oils which can be used for all skin types. I usually get mine from NaturesGift.com: Aromatherapy: healing with pure Essential Oils.*


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 29, 2007)

So i just got my bare minerals today and im not 100% satisfied but there are a lot of reason to this...

but the pics of me with my hair down wearing the blue shirt is the before and me with the red shirt is after.Attachment 31808

Attachment 31809

Attachment 31810

Attachment 31811

Attachment 31812


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

It looks nice, but I can't really tell much of difference between the red shirt ones and the blue shirt ones??!


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks nice, but I can't really tell much of difference between the red shirt ones and the blue shirt ones??!


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 29, 2007)

In the fourth picture you can see pimples on my chin arou nd the corner of my mouth and some on my forehead


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

Be glad that you have nicer skin than most people!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 29, 2007)

what are the reasons? i cant tell much of a difference either except that the after pics are a bit darker but doesnt seem to be covering the entire face, i see pale spots here and there. not sure its the right color.


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 29, 2007)

my skin used to be bad..yeah i think i might have used to much


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think the color is _quite right_. You are fair and some people find BE not fair enough. You're adorable though!!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

what beautiful eyes you have. What are you asking us? What dont you like, what do you like etc.


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 29, 2007)

i completly forgot to give the reasons

I rushed putting in on because i was watching the video at the same time

I have really bad lighting in my room so i couldn't tell if i was overdoing it

I have bumps on my forehead and above my eyebrows from getting an eyebrow wax and i could still see them ( but they weren't red)

and im new at it that was my first time and im hoping it gets better because it says it covers EVERYTHING and everything was not covered up


----------



## farris2 (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you get the starter kit from the BE site? You can send it back if it's not working for you.I think you get 60 days.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 29, 2007)

I added to my Lumiere B/A (previous page) to include FF in Medium Warm and some color swatches . Will hopefully help all those golden girls out there.


----------



## lilita (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoozey - thanks for sharing!! i can see why you love the Lumiere FF - your skin looks very natural and glowing. Though I still love the first pic with Luminesse. Would you say that FF is still the best choice for you?

I haven't placed my Lauress order and the swatches are really helpful. Summer Tan on it's own looks very similar to LMGold + MWarm. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hoozey - thanks for sharing!! i can see why you love the Lumiere FF - your skin looks very natural and glowing. Though I still love the first pic with Luminesse. Would you say that FF is still the best choice for you? I haven't placed my Lauress order and the swatches are really helpful. Summer Tan on it's own looks very similar to LMGold + MWarm. Which do you prefer?

The pic with Luminesse looks so good because it was a little darker when I took it and it does make me look perfectly tan. I always think I look better with a tan.



I love the feel of FF and it goes on better for me. I seem to have issues with the MMU adhering with my dry skin. I just applied Luminesse L-M G to my swatches (still wearing because I wanted to make sure I got it posted before I washed off. One day I had to reapply swatches like 3 or 4 times.) It's closer in shade to the Medium Warm in depth and has a more brown undertone than L-M G FF. M-D W seems to have more golden undertone than say the Medium Warm. And it is more yellow than L-M Golden Lumiesse (that seems to darken with the buffing action) which seems more brown. M-D Warm is also more yellow tan than Lauress Summer Tan which is more peachy golden tan. I think both would work wonderfully for your summer color. It's funny because M-D Warm looks like a step darker than L-M G. Summer Tan looks a step darker than Med. Warm- they seem more peachy tan. Luminesse L-M G is like a 1/2 step right in the middle of Med. Warm and Lauress Summer Tan. It's crazy and who knows if you can understand this post at all.

I prefer FF to Lumi because it diffuses my imperfections. Doesn't cover 100% (at least not with a light layer or two) but unless you are right in my face, they aren't so noticable. Lumi is more sheer which may interest you. L-M G may be your summer color without mixing- have you tried it? I can't remember anymore what you've tried.


----------



## lilita (Mar 29, 2007)

whoa Hoozey - I think I need to reread this several times and keep referring back when I order my samples. this is awesome! I like the sound of the Summer Tan, but I'll order this in the Elemental version- Pure Tan. (I have just emailed Lauren to see if she will accept non-CC paypal. ) I also ordered a bunch of FF samples which I am excited to try. I think I need some squalane on these dry cheeks.

I have tried LMG in Luminesse but only wore it for one day, so I don't really have an opinion yet or the texture/feel etc. I don't think it blew me away as much as Lauress Elemental did.

Fact is, both Lumi and Lauress' goldens don't go so well with my tan color... I look green/gray. So I am turning towards the Tan/Warm/Peach/Yellow shades and staying clear of anything golden..


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CaliforniaCandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Right now, I use red raspberry seed oil which has wonderful antioxidant benefits, as well as natural UV-A and UV-B shields. It also has a natural SPF of between 28 and 50. It also has a high level of Vitamin E.*
*The way I use it is to clean my face thoroughly (sometimes with the oil; sometimes not). Then I splash cold water on my face, leaving the water on my hands. I then add two or three drops of the oil into my wet hands and apply it all over my face. I do this morning and evening.*

*I wait for it to dry completely before applying MMU, usually between 10 and 15 minutes.*

*There are a number of oils which can be used for all skin types. I usually get mine from NaturesGift.com: Aromatherapy: healing with pure Essential Oils.*

Thanks. That interesting. I have heard about an oil cleansing method on another Internet site. I like the idea of the Raspberry oil with the antioxidants, sounds like it would smell nice too. I was wondering why cold water, thats not for washing, just splashing? I think with the other method, hot water is used with a mixture of castor oil and extra virgin olive oil rubbed into the faced and then a cotton washcloth is soaked in the hot water and placed over the face for a few minutes then wiped off.
Then more water is splashed on the face, the a couple more drops of oil can be massaged into the skin. The warm water combined with the warm washcloth sounds like it would be soothing. Well, your skin looks great from cleaning with the oil. I like to use jojoba oil after I wash my face sometimes as a moisturizer. Sometimes I mix it with a little organic clear aloe gel. It works better than anything I have bought in a store.


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks. That interesting. I have heard about an oil cleansing method on another Internet site. I like the idea of the Raspberry oil with the antioxidants, sounds like it would smell nice too. I was wondering why cold water, thats not for washing, just splashing? I think with the other method, hot water is used with a mixture of castor oil and extra virgin olive oil rubbed into the faced and then a cotton washcloth is soaked in the hot water and placed over the face for a few minutes then wiped off.
Then more water is splashed on the face, the a couple more drops of oil can be massaged into the skin. The warm water combined with the warm washcloth sounds like it would be soothing. Well, your skin looks great from cleaning with the oil. I like to use jojoba oil after I wash my face sometimes as a moisturizer. Sometimes I mix it with a little organic clear aloe gel. It works better than anything I have bought in a store.

*I was amazed the first time I used oil to clean my face. There was so much makeup on my cloth and that was after I'd first used a cleanser on my face. Now I use oils to clean 3 or 4 times a week for a deep clean.*
*I don't know the answer for the warm versus cold water. I just know that putting the oil over a wet face helps to keep the moisture in. Very important for aging skin. I guess that's why I don't look almost 54. *


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 30, 2007)

Dayna-oh I love Dragonfire on you! What brand is that? You told me to get Milan gel drops, but it seems so similar to my MAC mixing medium which I use to create liners out of pigments, and to foil my e/s as well.



Summer Tan looks great on your skin, I agree. Also, you look so lovely, fresh and SO young in the 3rd pic. No wonder you love illuminizers, they work great on you! I just made a huge order from the J.Lynne website, consisted of foundations and lip glazes, but seeing your pics, I think I'm regretting not getting her illuminizers.

CaliforniaCandy-whoa, you look absolutely lovely! You really do NOT look your age! I agree with you, J.Lynne is such a great company. I am so inlove with their lip glazes that I just got 4 full size ones in Jessica, Jodie, Julianne and Nicole, and I have 6 of the lipglaze samples. Haha, talk about being addicted!



I so love the taste and smell.

Here are some of my after pics using J.Lynne.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dayna-oh I love Dragonfire on you! What brand is that? You told me to get Milan gel drops, but it seems so similar to my MAC mixing medium which I use to create liners out of pigments, and to foil my e/s as well.



Summer Tan looks great on your skin, I agree. Also, you look so lovely, fresh and SO young in the 3rd pic. No wonder you love illuminizers, they work great on you! I just made a huge order from the J.Lynne website, consisted of foundations and lip glazes, but seeing your pics, I think I'm regretting not getting her illuminizers. Aileen,Dragonfire is from littlestuff4u pure minerals. It is the neatest e/s I own because it is color change and I like the brown/green change. It seems like right over my iris is where the color will turn green which really works for my eyes. If you already have a mixing medium then it sounds like that would work too. Before Milan's gelle drops I had tried the Smashbox gel that was supposed to turn any e/s into liner and it was garbage. Instead of intensifying the pigment it seemed to wash them out and it didn't stay well either- for many times the Milan price too! OUCH.

Out of all the illuminzers I've tried, I'd say J Lynne's Luminous collection would be the best for you. They are soft sheen rather than too much glow. My favorite is the Bronze it is a golden brown and blends into my skin with just a bit more oomph. Natural is a close second. I have to order more of those two and then there are these gorgeous intense eye liners I am totally drooling over.


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CaliforniaCandy-whoa, you look absolutely lovely! You really do NOT look your age! I agree with you, J.Lynne is such a great company. I am so inlove with their lip glazes that I just got 4 full size ones in Jessica, Jodie, Julianne and Nicole, and I have 6 of the lipglaze samples. Haha, talk about being addicted!



I so love the taste and smell. 
Here are some of my after pics using J.Lynne.

Aileen, you look wonderful.
Thank you for the compliments as well.

I love J. Lynne. I've been with Jess since the beginning. Actually before the beginning. I hooked up with her in the acne.org site right before she opened her doors. I've never regretted it.


----------



## LadyTee16 (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some of my after pics using J.Lynne.

Oooh! You're so pretty. I checked out your J.Lynne blush swatches and now I think I might just check it out since some of them are matte.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 1, 2007)

CaliforniaCandy- thank you, I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes J.Lynne. I'm rushing another order right now before her promo ends 11:59 PST tonight!

LadyTee16- aww thanks, got a little (or a lot of) help from MMU! The JL blushes are fab, even the ones with shimmer don't really look twinkley at all.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, I think I've finally plucked up enough courage to show my face here





I have a whole bunch of MMU pics but I haven't noted all the products I've used, for most I only wrote down what foundation it was, but I used them with different finishers, blushes, glows...so this probably isn't very helpful at all. ANyhow, I'd love for you to tell me which one you like best! ANd also if you can come up with a MEow Cosmetics recommendation based on these pics that would be awesome!!!

TIA!

* Bare face:*






*Oceanmist *(I think this is Linen):






* Lumiere Veena Velvet* in a mix of light golden and light beige






* Lumiere Veena Velvet* light neutral (with some tinted finisher and bronzer b/c it was very light and I think it still is)






* SIgnature 3.2*






*Pureluxe *in Buff






* Lauress Elementa*l, I this is either Subtle Neutral or Subtle Tan or a mix of the two










* Twisted Fayte* in Light Glow






ETA: Wow, these turned out huge, sorry about that! How do I make thumbnails???


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi LadyOttoline,

I really like the Oceanmist on you, you look beautiful. You eyes look so big in that photo, especially your eyelashes! It looks just like your skin but better. It really matched your neck too. Pure Luxe and Twisted Fayte look good too. Some of the others did not look natural like the Lumiere looked powdery, probably because the shade is too light. I ran into that problem with Lumiere, but even when I purchased darker samples, it still looked powdery on my face.

As far as a Meow recommendation, I would say the Linen which I checked is a fair neutral at Oceanmist correspends to Meow Frisky Siamese or Frisky Chausie.

You could sample a sleek but those run pretty light. You look like a Light neutral to me or a Light cool, or maybe with some slightly cool undertones. Because of your blue eyes and brown hair. If you feel there is yellow in your complexion you could sample the Mau, which is the warm shade in Frisky also.

I have sampled a bunch of the Meow and I bet it will be one of these these three. I like the Flawless Feline because it feels light and I like the heavier coverage.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for your input, Gina, and especially the recommendations. I so wanted to like the Lumiere but I guess you're right it really does look powdery. So you think even a darker shade wouldn't help?? But I think I'm definitely not cool - I have some neutral foundations that look too pinkish on me, so I think I definitely need to go toward warm shades. Well, guess I'll need to take more pictures


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks so much for your input, Gina, and especially the recommendations. I so wanted to like the Lumiere but I guess you're right it really does look powdery. So you think even a darker shade wouldn't help?? But I think I'm definitely not cool - I have some neutral foundations that look too pinkish on me, so I think I definitely need to go toward warm shades. Well, guess I'll need to take more pictures




I agree that Ocean Mist looks best but I think it is just because the color is right. The others are all too light and your chin looks very light compared to your neck. The only one that I didn't like so much was Signature because of the high shine but that could be from other products. I definitely agree that you have warm undertones even though you have nice pink in your cheeks. I wouldn't rule out any of these brands unless you just didn't like the feel and try darker and warmer colors- not neutrals or cools. Also, do you apply a lot to your chin because that area looks especially powdery but as I have found out, MMU seems to stick more to oilier areas so if you use a fully loaded brush at these areas first, it usually is a little too much at once. I do my outer forehead and outside cheeks and work in towards the T-zone when the brush has the least minerals and find I get better even coverage.

I use Lumiere FF and don't find it looks powdery at all. I use up to 2 dry light layers and maybe some concentrated concealing of problems at most.

I think anyo of the brands could work if you had the right color. Love your beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks so much *Hoozey*, your comments are really helpful. I definitely went too light with most of them. The thing is, when I first started out ordering samples, I went too dark, but now with my last batch of orders it's been the opposite extreme. Maybe I need to mix light and medium shades to get the right match. Another thing is, I always thought I couldn't go wrong with neutrals, and I'm only now realizing that yes you can!

As for my chin looking more powdery, I do apply more there because I have more of an acne issue on my chin area so it's usually redder than the rest of my face. Should try to use a less heavy layer though if it's that visible!! I also have acne scars/ redness on my cheeks which might be the reason they look more pinkish.

It's funny though that you all think I have _blue _eyes - they're actually _green_!! Not bright green, perhaps more of a sea-green, but definitely not blue! Maybe it's the monitor, or maybe the wrong eye-makeup?


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 2, 2007)

i also thought the 2 that looked best were twisted fate and pure luxe,i was doing the same thing choosing all neutral shades ,i thought i couldnt go wrong,come to find out i have yellow undertones,so samples are the best way to go


----------



## Shadomere (Apr 2, 2007)

I like the ocean mist the best. I think you do have warm undertones. You look best in the autumn colors. You have very pretty eyes! Love the shadow colors you chose. I think with some eyebrow shaping it would really make them pop! I have similar coloring to you, my face has more pink than my neck. It gets a bit tricky to match. I've found that some of the lightest goldens/warms work for me. They match my neck better (with yellow) and even out the ruddiness/pink of my cheeks and chin.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 2, 2007)

Lady Ottoline-

Definitely try mixing the darker/lighter colors just to see if it works. I am having to find my summer color because I am already changing. I prefer to get one base winter color and then one much darker (but this has to be golden tan) to mix. It's easier to do this than try to find all my in between shades.

Which of the brands do you like the coverage/feel best?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's an After in Milan Kiana foundation

Milan Minerals in Kiana, Pique Me blush (and lips with clear gloss,) Skinn used as bronzer and illuminizer.

Eyes: Milan Skinn lid, Steel Trap liner wet lined with gelle drops, Charcoal dry lined, Black Amethyst (outer crease) Monave semi-matte white brow highlighter.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for your comments, *Shadomere *and *Hoozey*! I will definitely try mixing the lighter and darker colors, even though they are all different brands



But I have to say as far as feel, I pretty much like them all, I don't really have a very strong preference. I generally prefer a heavier coverage, at least right now I really need it! But most brands give me that with a couple of applications or a wet application. Getting the right tone is the tricky part for me.

Hoozey, I love the way you do your eyes, they are always so pretty!!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks so much for your comments, *Shadomere *and *Hoozey*! I will definitely try mixing the lighter and darker colors, even though they are all different brands



But I have to say as far as feel, I pretty much like them all, I don't really have a very strong preference. I generally prefer a heavier coverage, at least right now I really need it! But most brands give me that with a couple of applications or a wet application. Getting the right tone is the tricky part for me.
Hoozey, I love the way you do your eyes, they are always so pretty!!

Thanks about the eyes. I have always been an e/s addict... teen of the 80's



With minerals it really isn't that hard. It's all about the brushes. To get a smokey line, I like this tiny Sonia Kashuk brush 05 which is a little thicker so it applies a smokier line. The shadow brush I use the most is this under $5 Maybelline e/s brush. I found this flat shadow brush somewhere and it is perfect for the Monave white. It is really dense and applies it in a thin sweep. The Monave white is something I think everyone should have. I use it almost daily as a brow highlighter and then sometimes in the corner of my eye to brighten. I know you probably don't want to try another MMU but I have to say that Milan has heavy coverage without looking heavy. Worth a try. Amber, Chrystal or Leah are my guess for your match. I'd get Mya too- it's super light but a golden undertone- so if they are too dark you can fix and also would make a great undereye and e/s primer (where you have a nice base color so the other colors are true.)


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Apr 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's an After in Milan Kiana foundation
Milan Minerals in Kiana, Pique Me blush (and lips with clear gloss,) Skinn used as bronzer and illuminizer.

Eyes: Milan Skinn lid, Steel Trap liner wet lined with gelle drops, Charcoal dry lined, Black Amethyst (outer crease) Monave semi-matte white brow highlighter.

Looking Good Hoozey!!!


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hoozey, wow that Kiana looks perfect on you! I am so glad to hear that this is working so well-are you getting a full size jar now? The Pique Me blush is gorgeous too.


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 3, 2007)

wow,you look beautiful as always



i use light golden in lumiere,do they make a similiar shade?you always find the perfect match


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ruby2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hoozey, wow that Kiana looks perfect on you! I am so glad to hear that this is working so well-are you getting a full size jar now? The Pique Me blush is gorgeous too. I am going to wait on Meow since I got that shipping notice. I am so intrigued by Meow's light feel but coverage and of course all this talk of "tubs"



I think I still like PIP better as a pink blush but Pique me is better as a lip color than PIP.

Blondie 36-

Try samples of Leah, Amber, Lisette, Chrystal and maybe throw in Mya in case they are too dark. Here's my color chart descriptions- lightest Mya (probably too light for you) Amber most yellow and next lightest, Leah about the same as Amber but a little more peach, Chrystal a darker version of Leah, and Lisette a darker version of Amber with a bit of peach. Lilita's chart thing really helps- I put down the samples wet with a concealer brush and then the Lumiere in L-MG and picked the one that looked the same. She's a GENIUS!!!


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to wait on Meow since I got that shipping notice. I am so intrigued by Meow's light feel but coverage and of course all this talk of "tubs"



I think I still like PIP better as a pink blush but Pique me is better as a lip color than PIP.

Blondie 36-

Try samples of Leah, Amber, Lisette, Chrystal and maybe throw in Mya in case they are too dark. Here's my color chart descriptions- lightest Mya (probably too light for you) Amber most yellow and next lightest, Leah about the same as Amber but a little more peach, Chrystal a darker version of Leah, and Lisette a darker version of Amber with a bit of peach. Lilita's chart thing really helps- I put down the samples wet with a concealer brush and then the Lumiere in L-MG and picked the one that looked the same. She's a GENIUS!!!

thanks for your help


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 4, 2007)

Dayna- you look beautiful in Kiana, and you look no older than 26!!! What do you think is my shade in Milan? TIA!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dayna- you look beautiful in Kiana, and you look no older than 26!!! What do you think is my shade in Milan? TIA! Aileen- I am going to say that Kiana will be your match. I know on my screen I always look a little pink in these photos but I am not. Seems to be my camera. Other's that may work- Raven a bit more peachy golden or Caprice even more peach. Kiana is very close match to Soft gold in Lauress original. If you think you may need a little lighter I'd get some Amber to mix in because the shades one step lighter don't seem to have the yellow undertones as much as the darker ones. You may really enjoy Milan. I barely used any to get coverage and it doesn't feel heavy either.


----------



## PetiteMama (Apr 4, 2007)

Hoozey,

I'm new here, but I have to say your skin looks FLAWLESS! I'd give anything to have my face look like that! Like the way you did your eye makeup on that last pic too.


----------



## gr8ce (Apr 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay, i had some OceanMist foundation sitting in my makeup drawer and i didn't want to throw it away (I like OM, but the coverage isn't as great as my EDM) sooo ... i applied it wet , then applied Signature Minerals dry on top of it . Wad-da-ya- think ?



You look gorgeous!!!!!! Could you tell me how you apply your mineral makeup wet? Mixed in lotion or with water? My skin is super dry =(


----------



## farris2 (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree!


----------



## Michee (Apr 6, 2007)

*Lady Ottoline *Oceanmist and Lauress are perfect. You are beautiful.

*LVA* you have found your perfect match and beauty too.

*Hoozey* you look wonderful. I love the treasure gloss on you simply beautiful.

*Rejectstar*r Beautiful

*California * You look beautiful

All of the pictures are beautiful I just only remembered these.


----------



## Joliefilleici (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree with Michee!

Also Hoozey I love your hair up and tossled. Very glamorous.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Joliefilleici* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also Hoozey I love your hair up and tossled. Very glamorous.














I am so hair challenged! I once had it described as "a forest of skinny trees"- I have a lot of hair but it's fine textured and resists all curling. I was hardly being glamorous- it was really hot that day. Thanks though, it makes feel good that I look "glamorous" when I am being the housewife.


----------



## Yola (Apr 7, 2007)

Well Hoozey honey take it from this 24 year old in a 44 year old body. If you're a housewife you must be one of the Orange County housewives!

I also must add that you ladies all inspire me.

Thank you.


----------



## Shadomere (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a before and after...

Before is EDM Golden Fair and Apple Blush (I didn't realize how it doesn't really show that well)

After is 2 with Lauress orignal formula in Soft Gold (I plan to buy the full size of Subtle Gold in Elemental) and blush in Interlude which I thought would be crazy dark but I think it works.

You can see how Lauress gives me more "life".

I'm diggin' it!!


----------



## Yola (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow Shadowmere. The Lauress really makes you glow beautifully.

You are very beautiful.


----------



## Shadomere (Apr 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Yola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Shadowmere. The Lauress really makes you glow beautifully.
You are very beautiful.

Aww, thank you!!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 7, 2007)

Shadomere-

Lauress is stunning on you! Great match. No more pinker face like in regular MU- I so love MMU because they get undertones right for us lighter yellow tones. You are beautiful. Is Lauress going to be your HG?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shadomere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a before and after...Before is EDM Golden Fair and Apple Blush (I didn't realize how it doesn't really show that well)

After is 2 with Lauress orignal formula in Soft Gold (I plan to buy the full size of Subtle Gold in Elemental) and blush in Interlude which I thought would be crazy dark but I think it works.

You can see how Lauress gives me more "life".

I'm diggin' it!!





You look so flawless and pretty with Lauress!!! It's one of my faves as well.


----------



## Shadomere (Apr 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shadomere-Lauress is stunning on you! Great match. No more pinker face like in regular MU- I so love MMU because they get undertones right for us lighter yellow tones. You are beautiful. Is Lauress going to be your HG?

Thank you! I'm pretty sure Lauress is going to be my HG. I've noticed a little bit of irritation (little bumps) on my forehead. I'm not sure what it's from though. Could be from my brush, could be from my sponge (I'm still playing with application), could be the finishing powder, could be stress...so I'm just gonna keep wearing it and see if I can pinpoint the irritant. But so far it's definately my fave. I love the website, the attention to detail in the packaging, the customer service and the product! I don't think there's any better.



I'm so excited!
Of course this unfortunately doesn't deter me from wanting to sample other things! Drats!

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look so flawless and pretty with Lauress!!! It's one of my faves as well. Thank you! I can't even pinpoint exactly what it is about it. It just kinda "fits". lol
Lumiere VV was probably a close second since I actually said "wow" when I first put it on.



But I wasn't able to get a good match the first go around so I'd need to still play with colors.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Shadomere-that looks beautiful! Now thats another company I need to sample.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found this flat shadow brush somewhere and it is perfect for the Monave white. It is really dense and applies it in a thin sweep. The Monave white is something I think everyone should have. I use it almost daily as a brow highlighter and then sometimes in the corner of my eye to brighten. Just to double check - are you talking about the white eyeliner pencil (this one) or a powder? I thought you meant the eyeliner but it wouldn't make much sense to apply that with a brush I guess...


----------



## Shadomere (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shadomere-that looks beautiful! Now thats another company I need to sample. Thanks! I definitely recommend Lauress. I have been impressed all the way from start at their webpage to finish with their product. I'm so geeked!


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 9, 2007)

I love Lauress too and Shadowmere it is perfect on you.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just to double check - are you talking about the white eyeliner pencil (this one) or a powder? I thought you meant the eyeliner but it wouldn't make much sense to apply that with a brush I guess... I have both but I use the powder all the time as a brow high lighter (and inner corner of eye.) The liner I also have in white and use to line the inner bottom rim of eyes to make them pop. I love both.


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shadomere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a before and after...Before is EDM Golden Fair and Apple Blush (I didn't realize how it doesn't really show that well)

After is 2 with Lauress orignal formula in Soft Gold (I plan to buy the full size of Subtle Gold in Elemental) and blush in Interlude which I thought would be crazy dark but I think it works.

You can see how Lauress gives me more "life".

I'm diggin' it!!





Wow, you look gorgeous! The gold tone really works well for you. I'm still not sure how yellow toned my skin really is, I might have to venture into the golden tones and see how they work for me.


----------



## dannygirl600 (Apr 9, 2007)

Who cares if the brands aren't available in Greece? Thats what the internet is for, what good would a company be if they didn't offer their products online? (along with free samples of course!) :&gt;


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 10, 2007)

any african americans using BE, is the Deep color dark enough.

everyone face looks ooh so smooth.


----------



## Michee (Apr 10, 2007)

It depends on how deep your color is. For some yes for some no. If you want an idea of a good makeup company that carries darker colors for African American women check out Ada cosmetics. I loved their foundation samples. Mineral Makeup | Dark Mineral Makeup | Mineral Cosmetics | Ethnic Mineral Makeup

Another good one is Monave. Monave Mineral Make Up

Have you tried BE yet?


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's another one from me... this is with Buff'd foundation. It's not as popular as the other brands but I figured it might be useful for someone. I took a look at pictures from the first time I used it and thought the colour was pretty good for me, but I remembered not liking it much because my skin was so bad then and I was bitter that it didn't completely cover my huge red blemishes, LOL. Plus it's a heavier coverage foundation and it looked a bit powdery. But since my skin's been a bit better lately, I tried it again the other day using my Lumiere kabuki and thinner layers, and I got a nice result. Less powdery looking, good coverage.

FACE

* Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light under the eyes

* Buff'd Foundation in Bisque [pale with balanced pink and yellow undertones]

* A combo of Lumiere Veena Veil in Sand &amp; Pure Luxe April's Mix

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown/Black

First picture is before, second is after


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 11, 2007)

Lovely, *rejectstar*, looks like a good match and doesn't look powdery or overdone at all! I actually have that one too (same shade), but I think it looks a little too pink on me, I should post a pic of it some time. BTW, your eyes and eyelashes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 11, 2007)

OK- another b/a.

First photo is in Lumiere FF Medium Warm. Blush is whatever was left on my brush and eyes are BE Nude beach entire lid, Littlestuff Muddy water cease and Monave semi-matte white brown highlighter and inner corner.

Second photo is Meow Pampered Puss in Frisky Korat. Blush and eyes same as Lumiere photo. Unfortunately the weather was very different today so the lighting is a little more "soft focus" and dreary.

Third photo same as second just different angle.


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 11, 2007)

Its my turn!!! I've never let anybody see me w/o makeup! LOL!

Before... (yuck!)





And after... yay!!!!



 

 

 

 http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/luvaddict/makeup/april07/th_apr11-5.jpg]

Foundation, blush, finishing powder:

Everything in Bareminerals Light Starter kit

Eyeshadow:

Some tan color by jane

Eyeliner:

Rimmel London Soft Kohl in 061 Jet Black

Mascara:

Maxfactor Stretch and Seperate &amp; Lash Perfection

Lips:

Physicians Formula Coverstick &amp; Milani Lipstick in Amaretto


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 12, 2007)

citre- OMG, I want to wear BE again because of your pics. Your skin looks gorgeous, luminescent but not shiny, flawless.

Dayna- Frisky Korat is your perfect shade. I'm glad you don't need to mix and match! But I can see why Lumiere is your HG. You look so natural but polished, you don't see powder, just healthy skin.


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lovely, *rejectstar*, looks like a good match and doesn't look powdery or overdone at all! I actually have that one too (same shade), but I think it looks a little too pink on me, I should post a pic of it some time. BTW, your eyes and eyelashes are gorgeous!!! Aw,





Hoozey, I agree with Aileen, I think the Frisky Korat looks like a perfect match on you!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK- another b/a. First photo is in Lumiere FF Medium Warm. Blush is whatever was left on my brush and eyes are BE Nude beach entire lid, Littlestuff Muddy water cease and Monave semi-matte white brown highlighter and inner corner.

Second photo is Meow Pampered Puss in Frisky Korat. Blush and eyes same as Lumiere photo. Unfortunately the weather was very different today so the lighting is a little more "soft focus" and dreary.

Third photo same as second just different angle.

loving meow on you


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, this is my Lumiere Luminesse b&amp;a



I've found your skin really must be moisturized well for this foundation to look its best. The coverage is a little more sheer than Veena Velvet, but because of that it is easier to layer for more coverage if you need it (without caking/looking powdery). It leaves my face nice and soft, not as soft as LaurEss, but pretty close. For this b&amp;a it's all Lumiere, unless otherwise specified. Today I used Fairly Lt. Beige foundation, tomorrow I'm going to try Fairly Lt. Warm and add a pic of that here for shade comparison.

FACE

* Pressed Concealer in Light under the eyes

* Luminesse Foundation in Fairly Lt. Beige

* Blushing Bronzer in Sugarberry

* All Over Color in Innocence

* Veena Veil in Sand

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown/Black

LIPS

* J. Lynne Natural Care Lipbalm in Peppermint

* Alima Nourishing Lipbalm in Black Raspberry

The first picture is before, the next two are after:


----------



## Thais (Apr 12, 2007)

It looks great!! Love your lashes too!


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great,looks natural,your lucky you always find the right shade


----------



## jaemeybu (Apr 12, 2007)

great idea, i will post mine soon. i need to post 10x first so i can see everyone else's too.


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif looks great,looks natural,your lucky you always find the right shade



Thanks



Yeah, I guess I am lucky. I'm so pale that most of the lighter shades will work on me to some extent without looking too "off", whether they have subtle pink, yellow, or neutral tones. However I've just found recently that creamy golden beige type shades work best, I'm way more yellow than I thought! 
For the longest time I even thought I was cool/pink toned, just because I was pale!



LOL. Most of the stuff I read on skintones pointed to pale with brown hair and eyes=cool, so that's what I went with. I know better now, though!


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks



Yeah, I guess I am lucky. I'm so pale that most of the lighter shades will work on me to some extent without looking too "off", whether they have subtle pink, yellow, or neutral tones. However I've just found recently that creamy golden beige type shades work best, I'm way more yellow than I thought! 
For the longest time I even thought I was cool/pink toned, just because I was pale!



LOL. Most of the stuff I read on skintones pointed to pale with brown hair and eyes=cool, so that's what I went with. I know better now, though!





same here ,im between fair and light and i just recently found out i had yellow under tones,i always picked neutral shades thinking i couldnt go wrong there,boy was i wrong,when i tried everyday minerals(golden fair)its then i realized i had yellow undertones but it was a little to light so i had to mix it with a touch of winged butter,and light golden in lumiere works great for me with no mixing


----------



## Andi (Apr 13, 2007)

1st pic:

Wow this is brutal. I stood as close to the window as possible to show everything: dark undereye circles, slight acne scars, scar from having the beauty mark on my cheek removed, uneven skintone





(note: I am usually a bit paler, but I applied self tanner the night before)

2nd pic: primer (Monistat Anti Chafing Cream used as Primer) and Isadora mineral makeup in "03 Light Honey"

And at last: Finished face






For some reason the first 2 pics could be resized, but I could only insert the full size images which would have been too big, so I just attached them.


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 13, 2007)

i had no idea that mineral makeup was soo amazing!!! it really gives you a full sheer coverage! im really going to have to try it out. as soon as i knwo my color.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 13, 2007)

Please Andi, you look perfect without makeup as well as with it. Your skin is lovely!


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 13, 2007)

beautiful,b4 and after,love your eyes!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2007)

You look great, Andi (both before and after)!

Where was the beauty mark before you had it removed?


----------



## Andi (Apr 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look great, Andi (both before and after)!
Where was the beauty mark before you had it removed?

thank you Shaundra (such a beautiful name btw!). My beauty mark was under my left eye..IÂ´m sure you can see a little reddish round spot there now.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 14, 2007)

rejectstar- you look so pretty with Luminesse! It really does look like second skin and looks like you're not wearing any makeup.

Andi- I love Isadora on you, the after pic just has a sunkissed, healthy glow. You look great!


----------



## suzieiq (Apr 14, 2007)

I guess I need 10 posts before I can see the thumbnails?


----------



## Thais (Apr 14, 2007)

Andi you dont even need foundation, but the MMU looks great on you.


----------



## Andi (Apr 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi you dont even need foundation, but the MMU looks great on you.



OMG I do need it! But anyway,thanks for the compliment, hun!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, this is my Lumiere Luminesse b&amp;a




I've found your skin really must be moisturized well for this foundation to look its best. The coverage is a little more sheer than Veena Velvet, but because of that it is easier to layer for more coverage if you need it (without caking/looking powdery). It leaves my face nice and soft, not as soft as LaurEss, but pretty close. For this b&amp;a it's all Lumiere, unless otherwise specified. Today I used Fairly Lt. Beige foundation, tomorrow I'm going to try Fairly Lt. Warm and add a pic of that here for shade comparison.
FACE

* Pressed Concealer in Light under the eyes

* Luminesse Foundation in Fairly Lt. Beige

* Blushing Bronzer in Sugarberry

* All Over Color in Innocence

* Veena Veil in Sand

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown/Black

LIPS

* J. Lynne Natural Care Lipbalm in Peppermint

* Alima Nourishing Lipbalm in Black Raspberry

On Friday I tried the Fairly Lt. Warm to compare it to the Fairly Lt. Beige. I used all the same products I listed in my first post [except the foundation shade, of course!] to get a fair comparison.
The first picture is before, the second is after with Luminesse Fairly Lt. Beige and the third is after with Luminesse Fairly Lt. Warm



. I think the Beige suits me better, the Warm seems a bit too pink/peach.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On Friday I tried the Fairly Lt. Warm to compare it to the Fairly Lt. Beige. I used all the same products I listed in my first post [except the foundation shade, of course!] to get a fair comparison.
The first picture is before, the second is after with Luminesse Fairly Lt. Beige and the third is after with Luminesse Fairly Lt. Warm



. I think the Beige suits me better, the Warm seems a bit too pink/peach.

Pic #2 looks really good. It matches very well. Looks just like bare skin!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 16, 2007)

Rejectstar-

You look great in everything I've seen you in! I am going to have to find that Bonnie Bell mascara. It makes your lashes gorgeous. SO, which MMU do you like the best?


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rejectstar-You look great in everything I've seen you in! I am going to have to find that Bonnie Bell mascara. It makes your lashes gorgeous. SO, which MMU do you like the best?

Aw, thanks



I definitely recommend the BonneBell mascara if you can find it!
And honestly, I have no idea which MMU I like the best! The one I keep falling back on is Lumiere Veena Velvet, because it gives a nice finish, enough coverage for my not-so-great skin days, and keeps me from getting oily. I want to love the Luminesse, but I'm not as confident in the coverage it gives, I find it a little too sheer. It does have remarkable staying power, though! Some ladies on the Lumiere forum are mixing the two and loving it, so I might give that a try.

I think my two favourites are Lumiere Veena Velvet and LaurEss Elemental, for now. There's one colour from Buff'd that I feel really matches my skin well [bisque], but I'm not sure if I actually like the formula enough. It makes my face feel a bit more dry, and is more likely to accentuate any flaky areas if my skin isn't moisturized enough. It might be my application method though, so I think I'll just keep tinkering with that, and we'll see!


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Apr 19, 2007)

I &lt;3 Everyday Minerals. The foundation color was Buttered Tan in Intensive.


----------



## Wism (Apr 19, 2007)

Lilmeimei, how do you like the coverage? Does it feel to heavy? and how long does it stay on; did you use a primer? and do you have it on wet or dry? (I have oily skin and nothing will stay put so sorry for all the question but I'm seriously considering ordering some EDM, THanks!!!


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, here are two more "afters" - one from Lurebeauty, in B4 (which is a light-medium neutral shade), the second Aromaleigh Voile in 3WL (medium warm/linen). I think the first is a little too pinkish, what do you all think? Or is it just too dark? And does the Aromaleigh look too dark to you, in comparison to my neck?


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw, thanks



I definitely recommend the BonneBell mascara if you can find it! Where do you buy it? Can you find it in regular drugstores? TIA!!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 20, 2007)

looks great lilmeimei, buttered tan looks like a great match for you! Isn't EM wonderful?!


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I &lt;3 Everyday Minerals. The foundation color was Buttered Tan in Intensive.
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6...teredm2ru8.jpg

wow, i cant believe how great you look with edm its perfect for you,your cute b4 and after


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lilmeimei, how do you like the coverage? Does it feel to heavy? and how long does it stay on; did you use a primer? and do you have it on wet or dry? (I have oily skin and nothing will stay put so sorry for all the question but I'm seriously considering ordering some EDM, THanks!!! That picture is when I first tried EDM. I didn't have moisturizer on at the time, which is why there's probably some marks showing through. But then again, it's a close up shot...and if you were to look at me about 3 ft away, you wouldnt notice the dark scars showing through lol. Im so picky...
But in terms of coverage, I reeeeally like it!...especially if you prep your skin with a moisturizer. I don't use a primer but I do prep my skin with Clinique Moisture Surge Spray before applying EDM. If you hate moisturizers like my oily skin does, I suggest a moisture mist instead.

Oh and btw I applied it on dry with Bare Escentual's Flawless Foundation Brush (not the kabuki).

God I love EDM. It covers wonderfully and doesn't feel heavy at all!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, here are two more "afters" - one from Lurebeauty, in B4 (which is a light-medium neutral shade), the second Aromaleigh Voile in 3WL (medium warm/linen). I think the first is a little too pinkish, what do you all think? Or is it just too dark? And does the Aromaleigh look too dark to you, in comparison to my neck? I agree that the Aromaleigh Voile in 3WL matches better thant he neutral one. I see yellowish undertones in your neck an dthe 3WL picks those up better. I don't think they look too dark either. 
LilMeiMei-

Wow, EDM buttered tan is your color! You look great! Sounds like you've perfected application even more than the photo. You must be loving it.


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, this is a wet application using foundation, blush, and some e/s from My Mineral Bath and Body . I used medium beige for the foundation. The blush is Blushing Mauve. I like this foundation a whole lot because it looks very good on my face and doesn't cake up and clump up. There's kaolin in this foundation and I think that makes a huge difference for my skin since it tends to be oily. And I used MMBB's veil here, too. It is SO much nicer on my skin than BE's. It also has kaolin in it and no cornstarch. I lined my eyes with a really dark olive green e/d because I am trying to avoid the dark smokey look because I am old and have too many lines there that the dark colors tend to make look worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is a "before/no makeup" taken the other night:






Here it is with the flash.






Here is no flash.






I also cut my hair and went back to pretty much my natural color last night. The hair is still in shock


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *divalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been usng sheer cover for nearly a year and I LOVE IT. I would never put anything else on my skin. I love the way it looks so natural and soft and beautiful, it just makes your skin look great, not like your wearing a makeup mask. It feels like there's nothing there too, that is why I love it. I never used to wear makeup because I hated feeling like my skin couldn't breathe. Plus sheer cover doesn't run or streak if you cry, sweat, get rained on or even swim! I'm a fan for life. haha. Oh and the delivery time is excellent. You can even find it on eBay if ya wanna try it out. Some peopl have the starter kits at reasonable prices. Sheer Cover was also one of my first mmu's and I would def reccomend that you try some of the other brands mentioned here. I also thought it was good when I was using it but then I started to break out, and when I tried other brands, I noticed that the finish on Sheer Cover looks very mask-like and un-natural. I'm sure if you try something else, you just might feel the same way!! good luck.


----------



## Wism (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with Sunny. I thought I loved sheer cover, (my first MMU) until I tried BE, (which I no longer use either) and its because of the ashey cakey look it has to it which I never did realize. I think they are aware of this becuase in their website under the FAQ section they have down the question "why does it make my face look dry" and it suggest a spritzer. Their concealer I loved though , awesome coverage, its always a good idea to know what else is out there, to help you compare better....


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Heifzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, this is a wet application using foundation, blush, and some e/s from My Mineral Bath and Body . I used medium beige for the foundation. The blush is Blushing Mauve. I like this foundation a whole lot because it looks very good on my face and doesn't cake up and clump up. There's kaolin in this foundation and I think that makes a huge difference for my skin since it tends to be oily. And I used MMBB's veil here, too. It is SO much nicer on my skin than BE's. It also has kaolin in it and no cornstarch. I lined my eyes with a really dark olive green e/d because I am trying to avoid the dark smokey look because I am old and have too many lines there that the dark colors tend to make look worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Here is a "before/no makeup" taken the other night:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...akeupflash.jpg

Here it is with the flash.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...gewetflash.jpg

Here is no flash.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...igenoflash.jpg

I also cut my hair and went back to pretty much my natural color last night. The hair is still in shock





perfect match it looks great on you very natural looking and i love your hair


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, first allow me to say that I am struggling with acne badly. It first started when I stopped my birth control. I had mostly gotten it under control &amp; then started using BE &amp; again had a huge flareup (so I returned all the BE). But I am quite embarrassed to share the before pics because my face looks SO bad. Most of it is old stuff that just needs to fade away (&amp; it will, but it'll take some time to do so).

Anyways, in these pics I am using concealer, mineral veil, &amp; blush from OM. My foundation is from EDM (am waiting for my shipment from EDM to arrive, so I only have free samples to work with). My eye makeup is all MAC, except the cheapie mascara &amp; the UD PP.

I should also add that I am fairly new to MMU, so my application techniques are not that great, I know I still have a lot to learn.



But I am so thrilled with my results that I wanted to share to encourage others to try.

Before any makeup:
















With mineral veil, foundation, &amp; concealer only:
















With eyes &amp; blush (very light elegant nude blush):
















All done:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/fishchick72/MakeupHair/pictures2010.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/fishchick72/MakeupHair/pictures2012.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/fishchick72/MakeupHair/pictures2011.jpg


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Heifzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, this is a wet application using foundation, blush, and some e/s from My Mineral Bath and Body . I used medium beige for the foundation. The blush is Blushing Mauve. I like this foundation a whole lot because it looks very good on my face and doesn't cake up and clump up. There's kaolin in this foundation and I think that makes a huge difference for my skin since it tends to be oily. And I used MMBB's veil here, too. It is SO much nicer on my skin than BE's. It also has kaolin in it and no cornstarch. I lined my eyes with a really dark olive green e/d because I am trying to avoid the dark smokey look because I am old and have too many lines there that the dark colors tend to make look worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Here is a "before/no makeup" taken the other night:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...akeupflash.jpg

Here it is with the flash.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...gewetflash.jpg

Here is no flash.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...igenoflash.jpg

I also cut my hair and went back to pretty much my natural color last night. The hair is still in shock





Wow Lesa! Looks beautiful on you &amp; I love your hair too!


----------



## lilita (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW. thanks so much for sharing the process! You look wonderful


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful!!!! x


----------



## ciggz (Apr 20, 2007)

good job!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks very nice! Aren't minerals wonderful? &lt;333


----------



## luxotika (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 20, 2007)

You look gorgeous!! MMU covers so well and yet looks so natural. I am a MAC eyeshadow junkie as well. What shadows did you use on your eyes? The combination is just beautiful.


----------



## han (Apr 20, 2007)

nice!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look gorgeous!! MMU covers so well and yet looks so natural. I am a MAC eyeshadow junkie as well. What shadows did you use on your eyes? The combination is just beautiful. this is one of my favorite combos, I have several slight variations on it too: but it's orb from brow to lash line, coquette in the crease &amp; outer portion of lid with satin taupe blended over the coquette. I use concrete on my brows. And my liner is lithograph fluidline.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Thais (Apr 20, 2007)

Super nice!!! I'll merge this thread with the before and after thread; where we have been compiling a lot of successful before and afters!!


----------



## Wism (Apr 20, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 20, 2007)

Lesa-

You look great. Like the hair too.

Fishchick-

Love your post, with all the photos and the transformation! You look beautiful!


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fishchick72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is one of my favorite combos, I have several slight variations on it too: but it's orb from brow to lash line, coquette in the crease &amp; outer portion of lid with satin taupe blended over the coquette. I use concrete on my brows. And my liner is lithograph fluidline. Fishchick, You look beautiful! Your eyes are a gorgeous color!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks everyone!

I am known for my eyes, have been for as long as I can remember.

People tell me I have cat eyes, LOL


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fishchick72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks everyone!I am known for my eyes, have been for as long as I can remember.

People tell me I have cat eyes, LOL

hmm maybe its all those peanut butter &amp; ketchup sandwiches?


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LisaLu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm maybe its all those peanut butter &amp; ketchup sandwiches? LOL!!!! My brother is to blame for that one!


----------



## gwen-stefani (Apr 22, 2007)

I know this is probably a stupid question but whats edm foundation? And can someone please provide the link to there website. Now Im curious to this mineral foundation?


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gwen-stefani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know this is probably a stupid question but whats edm foundation? And can someone please provide the link to there website. Now Im curious to this mineral foundation? EDM is short for everyday minerals Everyday Minerals - Mineral Makeup (i think thats the site lol)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I &lt;3 Everyday Minerals. The foundation color was Buttered Tan in Intensive.
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6...teredm2ru8.jpg

wow. it makes your skin looks so flawless.


----------



## Paintedredrose (Apr 24, 2007)

You girls look amazing!


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 24, 2007)

Another sample I tried today. The before is somewhere else in this thread






This is Lotus Minerals in Ivory Coast. Wet application with a kabuki. It has a slight shimmer but I like ti because it doesn't have too much. The veil is Joppa Minerals tinted veil. I think it looks very nice, and we'll see how it wears during the day.

Classy Minerals Bisque concealer under my eyes and used as a lid base, too. BE med brown/med blonde brow (brunette is *way* too dark). BE Wine Country kit on eyes, with BE Retro liner. CG LashExact mascara in black-brown. Blush is Classy Minerals Adobe, and on my lips I have Signature's Winter Mauve blush with clear gloss. They're lined with some generic bronze lipliner.

No flash. Sorry for the blur.






Flash.


----------



## betsysgirls (Apr 24, 2007)

great thread!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 24, 2007)

Lesa-

Looks good- how do you like the coverage with this latest one? I love the BE wine country on your eyes. I love Retro too, I use it quite a bit. Keep the afters coming




I think the photos help so many others decide on MMU


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lesa-Looks good- how do you like the coverage with this latest one? I love the BE wine country on your eyes. I love Retro too, I use it quite a bit. Keep the afters coming



I think the photos help so many others decide on MMU

Thanks



I really like this one a lot. I've had it on since around noon and here it is close to six and it is still going strong. I think I may have found another HG with this one



It's got the faintest shimmer to it so it looks a bit different than the Classy Minerals that I am so in love with, but it's not so shimmery like BE. Lisa sent me a sample of her petal veil (tinted) and I really like it, too. I used Joppa tinted originally but have applied the Classy veil since then and it's great. 
Here's how it looks 6 hours later/ Lipcolor is obviously gone, and blush has faded as well, but the coverage still looks good, IMO.






You'd think that something made from the same ingredients would wear and look basically the same but the smallest adjustment in formula really can change things. While at first I was so overwhelmed by the many companies out there but I am really glad there are so many. If I had only tried BE or EDM I would have been very unhappy in the long run and probably stopping using MMU altogether at some point. It's just great that there are so many to choose from so that everyone can find their HG. I am still waiting on my Meow samples. I understand they are really backed up from their move. I have a couple other samples to try too, and I will keep posting the B&amp;As


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone looks so beautiful. I'm new and this is my first post in this thread so I'm a bit shy... here goes



I was in a hurry when I was doing my makeup so I didn't get to buff or blend as much as I would like.

Before:






With PL What Red? Eraser, Cory Yellow-Green Neutralizer as concealor and a 2:1 blend of M.A.D Olive Light and Cory YGN as foundation:






After:






Other products used:

EM Bouquet blush (didn't use enough)

Fyrinnae Maneki Neko (dry)

Fyrinnae Sake &amp; Sashimi (dry and wet as liner)

Mascara in black

The Body Shop Passionberry lip balm

I'm still struggling to find a HG foundation so if anyone has any suggestions at all, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok, another B&amp;A with samples I ordered. Before pic is elsewhere in the thread.

Today I am trying out Joppa Minerals. The foundation is Medium Light #1 Full Coverage. It is very good coverage, that's for sure. I applied it wet using a kabuki. Over it I am wearing Classy's Petal mineral veil. On my cheeks is a new blush sample I got from EDM, Once and Again. CM Bisque concealer under my eyes and also as an e/s base.

On my eyes I am wearing BE''s Teamed Up kit and my mascara is CG LashExact in black-brown. On my lips I also used EDM's Once and Again. Brows are BE's medium brown/dark blonde.

No flash.






Flash.






I think the color is good, but the coverage is too heavy for me. It looks good in the pics but in person I find it just too heavy. However, for being so heavy, it looks very good. If that makes sense? I just put it on so I don't know how it will wear so I guess I'll see. I would wear this when I was expecting to be photographed a lot or on days when my skin just sucks. As an everyday foundation, however, I find it too heavy. YMMV.


----------



## boudoir (Apr 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. Amazing!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 29, 2007)

I got some samples of Fyrinnae foundation a couple days ago, both their regular and superpower formulas. They offer 2 finishes, matte &amp; sheen. Today I tried out the regular formula in Pearl [sheen], their lightest yellow toned shade. I think I like it



The colour seems really good for me. I was worried that it might make my skin look flakey, because I've had a couple dry patches lately... but I kept layering it on and it never looked powdery or dry at all! That impressed me, because even my favourite Lumiere Veena Velvet can get a little cakey looking if I put too many layers on. It feels very comfortable and natural, my face doesn't feel tight or itchy.

I love the finish, it reminds me of LaurEss with the dewy look, but for me Fyrinnae gives much better coverage. It feels just as light as LaurEss as well. I think this is why I like it so much, because I wanted to love LaurEss, but the coverage just wasn't enough for me. We'll see how it goes as far as staying power, I'm going to be doing a lot of cleaning today. LOL. I hope it works out for me, because this stuff is the most inexpensive mineral makeup I've found so far-- 18g for only $12.50!! I'm going to try the superpower formula tomorrow.

So here's my before &amp; after. First picture is before, next two are after.

FACE

* Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light under the eyes

* Fyrinnae Regular Mineral Foundation in Pearl

* Lumiere AOC in Innocence on the cheeks

* Fyrinnae Mineral Finish in Clear

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Black-Brown

LIPS

* J. Lynne Natural Care Lipbalm in Peppermint


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Apr 29, 2007)

Another before and after.

EDM in Buttered Tan (Intensive) with Sunlight lightly dusted over.


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got some samples of Fyrinnae foundation a couple days ago, both their regular and superpower formulas. They offer 2 finishes, matte &amp; sheen. Today I tried out the regular formula in Pearl [sheen], their lightest yellow toned shade. I think I like it



The colour seems really good for me. I was worried that it might make my skin look flakey, because I've had a couple dry patches lately... but I kept layering it on and it never looked powdery or dry at all! That impressed me, because even my favourite Lumiere Veena Velvet can get a little cakey looking if I put too many layers on. It feels very comfortable and natural, my face doesn't feel tight or itchy.
I love the finish, it reminds me of LaurEss with the dewy look, but for me Fyrinnae gives much better coverage. It feels just as light as LaurEss as well. I think this is why I like it so much, because I wanted to love LaurEss, but the coverage just wasn't enough for me. We'll see how it goes as far as staying power, I'm going to be doing a lot of cleaning today. LOL. I hope it works out for me, because this stuff is the most inexpensive mineral makeup I've found so far-- 18g for only $12.50!! I'm going to try the superpower formula tomorrow.

So here's my before &amp; after. First picture is before, next two are after.

FACE

* Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light under the eyes

* Fyrinnae Regular Mineral Foundation in Pearl

* Lumiere AOC in Innocence on the cheeks

* Fyrinnae Mineral Finish in Clear

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Black-Brown

LIPS

* J. Lynne Natural Care Lipbalm in Peppermint

wow,i love it,i think this is the best one yet



like i said b4 you always pick the right colors


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 29, 2007)

LiLMeiMei, thanks for posting about Buttered Tan. I was wondering about it. It looks really good on you but I think it'll be a bit too dark for me so I'll decide against ordering it.


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Apr 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another before and after.
EDM in Buttered Tan (Intensive) with Sunlight lightly dusted over.

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2...edm2ae4.th.jpg

Wow, I can't believe the great coverage you got from EDM! I haven't tried EDM in awhile, but after seeing your before and after, I may reconsider trying them again.


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 29, 2007)

Great thread..you all look great


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow,i love it,i think this is the best one yet



like i said b4 you always pick the right colors Thanks



Yeah, I figured the Pearl would be pretty close to my skin colour. I also got a sample of Moonstone, which is neutral as opposed to yellow, and it looks way too pink toned in the jar. I might try it out later, but I have a feeling it won't match as well as Pearl. 
Does it look too light at all?? I'm even wondering if maybe I should get a sample of the next darkest yellow shade, Citrine... but I don't know if it would be too dark. If it is, maybe I could mix it in with Pearl. Hmmm...

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another before and after.
EDM in Buttered Tan (Intensive) with Sunlight lightly dusted over.

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2...edm2ae4.th.jpg

Wowww, EDM looks fantastic on you!! I never got that kind of finish from EDM, even using the Intensive formula. How do you apply it? A kabuki or a flat top, wet or dry?? LOL. I need to know, your skin just looks gorgeous



The colour is perfect for you as well!


----------



## PoeticeMotionz (Apr 30, 2007)

hi LiLMeiMei u look beautiful what kind of concealer are you using?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks




Yeah, I figured the Pearl would be pretty close to my skin colour. I also got a sample of Moonstone, which is neutral as opposed to yellow, and it looks way too pink toned in the jar. I might try it out later, but I have a feeling it won't match as well as Pearl. 
Does it look too light at all?? I'm even wondering if maybe I should get a sample of the next darkest yellow shade, Citrine... but I don't know if it would be too dark. If it is, maybe I could mix it in with Pearl. Hmmm...

Wowww, EDM looks fantastic on you!! I never got that kind of finish from EDM, even using the Intensive formula. How do you apply it? A kabuki or a flat top, wet or dry?? LOL. I need to know, your skin just looks gorgeous



The colour is perfect for you as well!

I think this latest MMU is wonderful looking on you! Go ahead and get the Citrine and if you get a little color in the summer you can mix it in. Bet you are loving the price too- that's a great deal! 
LilMeiMei-

EDM looks fantastic on you! Your skin looks flawless!


----------



## Lauren (May 1, 2007)

Hilary the fyrinnae looks great on you! I think we have the same coloring... I'm very interested to find out how you like the superpower, I really want to try it!


----------



## blondie36 (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilary the fyrinnae looks great on you! I think we have the same coloring... I'm very interested to find out how you like the superpower, I really want to try it! i would love to see a picture of you wearing the superpower



hint,hint


----------



## Wism (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow,i love it,i think this is the best one yet



like i said b4 you always pick the right colors I agree, the best coverage and finish of them all in my opinion too!


----------



## rejectstar (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this latest MMU is wonderful looking on you! Go ahead and get the Citrine and if you get a little color in the summer you can mix it in. Bet you are loving the price too- that's a great deal! Thank you! If I do end up liking this stuff I think I will get a sample of the Citrine just for the heck of it. My skin actually doesn't change much in the summer, I've never really noticed much of a difference compared to winter. I use sunscreen and avoid the sun year round



But you never know, I guess.

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilary the fyrinnae looks great on you! I think we have the same coloring... I'm very interested to find out how you like the superpower, I really want to try it! Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, the best coverage and finish of them all in my opinion too! Thank you both



I tried the Superpower yesterday and I didn't notice much of a difference as I was applying it, but looking at pictures I can tell the Superpower has a bit more coverage. I used Fyrinnae's Mineral Finish in Clear over it. About 5 hours after I applied it I noticed some shine in my t-zone. Normally if I get any shine it's just on my forehead, but this was my entire t-zone except for my chin. I usually use Lumiere's Veena Veil finisher, so maybe I just need to try that on top instead of Fyrinnae's finisher. I really love the finish, colour, and how well it goes on, so I'm also going to try it with primer [i ordered Aubrey Nicole's, and it's on its way]. I definitely don't want to write this brand off, yet!

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i would love to see a picture of you wearing the superpowerhint,hint I'll take your hint!! LOL. I attached a comparison of before, after with the Regular and after with Superpower, both in Pearl Sheen. Also, one more picture of it in sunlight. The colour looks like even more of a perfect match in natural light-- it actually matches my neck



Yay! Haha.


----------



## glamadelic (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll take your hint!! LOL. I attached a comparison of before, after with the Regular and after with Superpower, both in Pearl Sheen. Also, one more picture of it in sunlight. The colour looks like even more of a perfect match in natural light-- it actually matches my neck



Yay! Haha. Hilary, your makeup always looks perfect! I especially love your lashes! They're always gorgeous! *_* I know you use BonneBelle Mascara, but where do you buy it at? They use to sell them at Target here, but they don't have them anymore. I couldn't even find them at Ulta!
Yesterday I wore 'regular' makeup again, and I want to compare how it looked and how MMU looks on me! Can anyone tell a difference? I don't think I can by looking, but I sure could tell by how it felt! LOL!

Minerals:






'Regular' Makeup:


----------



## rejectstar (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilary, your makeup always looks perfect! I especially love your lashes! They're always gorgeous! *_* I know you use BonneBelle Mascara, but where do you buy it at? They use to sell them at Target here, but they don't have them anymore. I couldn't even find them at Ulta!
Yesterday I wore 'regular' makeup again, and I want to compare how it looked and how MMU looks on me! Can anyone tell a difference? I don't think I can by looking, but I sure could tell by how it felt! LOL!

Minerals:

http://a920.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...2f6d4e4f4f.png

'Regular' Makeup:

http://a201.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...ff8e7cbe48.png

Aww



... it's not always perfect, believe me! LOL. I also curl my lashes before I put on mascara. I never used to, but once I tried it I haven't gone back since. It really gives them a good lift, and only takes an extra 30 seconds, 15 per eye



I use this little plastic eyelash curler from Mary Kay, just because I found it lying around my house, haha.
I live in Canada and bought my mascara at PharmaPlus. I've also seen it at Shopper's Drug Mart. Not that any of that helps you at all... haha. Sorry, I don't know where to get it in the U.S. I know Hoozey wanted to try it too, and she found herself some. I'd recommend that you ask her where she found it, she said she had to look in like 6 different stores!

I really can't tell a difference in the two pictures you posted, maybe because they're so small. The first one looks a bit more natural, just like real skin. Were you wearing blush there and no blush in the second one? To me the second picture looks more mask-y. You look much more naturally pretty in the first picture


----------



## glamadelic (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww




... it's not always perfect, believe me! LOL. I also curl my lashes before I put on mascara. I never used to, but once I tried it I haven't gone back since. It really gives them a good lift, and only takes an extra 30 seconds, 15 per eye



I use this little plastic eyelash curler from Mary Kay, just because I found it lying around my house, haha.
I live in Canada and bought my mascara at PharmaPlus. I've also seen it at Shopper's Drug Mart. Not that any of that helps you at all... haha. Sorry, I don't know where to get it in the U.S. I know Hoozey wanted to try it too, and she found herself some. I'd recommend that you ask her where she found it, she said she had to look in like 6 different stores!

I really can't tell a difference in the two pictures you posted, maybe because they're so small. The first one looks a bit more natural, just like real skin. Were you wearing blush there and no blush in the second one? To me the second picture looks more mask-y. You look much more naturally pretty in the first picture





Yes I was wearing SeaFan by OM in the first picture! In the second picture I was wearing Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse blush in some pinky color. IT barely showed up at all!
It is incredible what difference curling your lashes do, isn't it? ESpecially when you pair it with the perfect mascara! I guess I'll have to keep looking for that mascara! It's worth the hunt, though! =D


----------



## blondie36 (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilary, your makeup always looks perfect! I especially love your lashes! They're always gorgeous! *_* I know you use BonneBelle Mascara, but where do you buy it at? They use to sell them at Target here, but they don't have them anymore. I couldn't even find them at Ulta!
Yesterday I wore 'regular' makeup again, and I want to compare how it looked and how MMU looks on me! Can anyone tell a difference? I don't think I can by looking, but I sure could tell by how it felt! LOL!

Minerals:

http://a920.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...2f6d4e4f4f.png

'Regular' Makeup:

http://a201.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...ff8e7cbe48.png

oh yeah there is a big difference,well first your beautiful in both pictures but the picture with you wearing minerals it seems like you have a very nice natural glow to your skin,if you know what i mean



dont you just love how the minerals feel compared to the liquid?

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you! If I do end up liking this stuff I think I will get a sample of the Citrine just for the heck of it. My skin actually doesn't change much in the summer, I've never really noticed much of a difference compared to winter. I use sunscreen and avoid the sun year round



But you never know, I guess.




Thank you both



I tried the Superpower yesterday and I didn't notice much of a difference as I was applying it, but looking at pictures I can tell the Superpower has a bit more coverage. I used Fyrinnae's Mineral Finish in Clear over it. About 5 hours after I applied it I noticed some shine in my t-zone. Normally if I get any shine it's just on my forehead, but this was my entire t-zone except for my chin. I usually use Lumiere's Veena Veil finisher, so maybe I just need to try that on top instead of Fyrinnae's finisher. I really love the finish, colour, and how well it goes on, so I'm also going to try it with primer [i ordered Aubrey Nicole's, and it's on its way]. I definitely don't want to write this brand off, yet!

I'll take your hint!! LOL. I attached a comparison of before, after with the Regular and after with Superpower, both in Pearl Sheen. Also, one more picture of it in sunlight. The colour looks like even more of a perfect match in natural light-- it actually matches my neck



Yay! Haha.

thanks,i agree its look GREAT in sunlight ,you really cant even tell your wearing anything and it does match your neck perfectly



i think im going to order a sample of the superpower too


----------



## rubu1214 (May 3, 2007)

I LOVE Monarch!! It has spf 15 in it too so I don't need to worry about sunblock. I just wash &amp; moisturize, apply monarch mineral foundation, mascara and lipgloss, and I look amazing.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another before and after.
EDM in Buttered Tan (Intensive) with Sunlight lightly dusted over.

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2...edm2ae4.th.jpg

WOW! You look gorgeous, *LiLMeiMei*! That looks very natural and polished. Well done!





Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilary, your makeup always looks perfect! I especially love your lashes! They're always gorgeous! *_* I know you use BonneBelle Mascara, but where do you buy it at? They use to sell them at Target here, but they don't have them anymore. I couldn't even find them at Ulta!
Yesterday I wore 'regular' makeup again, and I want to compare how it looked and how MMU looks on me! Can anyone tell a difference? I don't think I can by looking, but I sure could tell by how it felt! LOL!

Minerals:

http://a920.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...2f6d4e4f4f.png

'Regular' Makeup:

http://a201.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...ff8e7cbe48.png

Megan,
You look flawless in both pics but MMU gives your face an ethereal, translucent quality. Perfekt!


----------



## gina2328 (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilary, your makeup always looks perfect! I especially love your lashes! They're always gorgeous! *_* I know you use BonneBelle Mascara, but where do you buy it at? They use to sell them at Target here, but they don't have them anymore. I couldn't even find them at Ulta! I saw the Bonne Belle Mascara at Walgreens. I was tempted to purchase it because I really like the way it looks on Hilary. I didn't because I recently bought some mascara, but I plan to soon.


----------



## glamadelic (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw the Bonne Belle Mascara at Walgreens. I was tempted to purchase it because I really like the way it looks on Hilary. I didn't because I recently bought some mascara, but I plan to soon. Oh, thanks! Walgreens is the only place I haven't looked yet. I'll try there!


----------



## LadyOttoline (May 7, 2007)

Ok, here are some pics of my Meow samples.

First: Flawless Feline in Chartreux (mix of frisky and naughty)

Second: Flawless Feline mix of Mau (mix of frisky and naughty) and naughty Angora (about 60/40)

Third: mix of frisky Persian (about 30%), naughty Persian (ca. 30%) and naughty Angora (about 40%)

Fourth: Pampered PUss Frisky Persian, unmixed I think. This one is obviously the most "off" - I think the Angora mixes are pretty good, I definitely need more yellow in my foundations.


----------



## Heifzilla (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another before and after.
EDM in Buttered Tan (Intensive) with Sunlight lightly dusted over.

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2800/beforeafteredm2ae4.th.jpg

That looks great on you. It really covers those blemishes.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LadyOttoline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, here are some pics of my Meow samples. First: Flawless Feline in Chartreux (mix of frisky and naughty)

Second: Flawless Feline mix of Mau (mix of frisky and naughty) and naughty Angora (about 60/40)

Third: mix of frisky Persian (about 30%), naughty Persian (ca. 30%) and naughty Angora (about 40%)

Fourth: Pampered PUss Frisky Persian, unmixed I think. This one is obviously the most "off" - I think the Angora mixes are pretty good, I definitely need more yellow in my foundations.

I think Chartreux (1st pic) looks very good on you.


----------



## rejectstar (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Chartreux (1st pic) looks very good on you. I agree, I think that mix of Chartreux definitely looks the best on you out of all of them


----------



## LittleJade (May 7, 2007)

LadyOttoline!



I also think the first pic looks the best match of the four!


----------



## princessmich (May 7, 2007)

Yup! I'd say the 1st pic looks the best on you.


----------



## LadyOttoline (May 7, 2007)

Oh thanks so much ladies, I did like the Chartreux a lot myself. It's nice too to have a shade that actually works rather than this endless mixing, which I've been doing with all my other MMU all this time, as I just can't seem to find a good match. But it looks like the Meow Chartreux might become my HG


----------



## brazilian (May 8, 2007)

I hate the Neutrogena mineral makeup because it is too orangey and the brush hurts my skin, way too rough.


----------



## Nicholyse (May 13, 2007)

Okay... so I FINALLY got to buy some MMU and I'm in love!! Sorry there are so many pictures, but I was really excited, hehe. Okay, so here's what I'm wearing:


Milani MMU in Creamy Natural (it's a little light, but the darkest wasn't going to work
Revlon SkinLights in Bare Light
Physician's Formula bronzer in Blushing Mocha
Maybelline Full and Soft in Very Black
From Bottom to Top: 
Before
After
After in natural light
After my 9 hour work shift.. a little oily, but that's okay.














I just ordered some samples of EDM, OceanMist and Lumiere, so I'm anxiously awaiting the shipment... but I couldn't wait to get started, hehe.


----------



## LisaLu (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nicholyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay... so I FINALLY got to buy some MMU and I'm in love!! Sorry there are so many pictures, but I was really excited, hehe. Okay, so here's what I'm wearing:
Milani MMU in Creamy Natural (it's a little light, but the darkest wasn't going to work
Revlon SkinLights in Bare Light
Physician's Formula bronzer in Blushing Mocha
Maybelline Full and Soft in Very Black
From Bottom to Top: 
Before
After
After in natural light
After my 9 hour work shift.. a little oily, but that's okay.
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/nicholyse/th_IMG_1454.jpghttp://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/nicholyse/th_aftLIGHT.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/nicholyse/th_after.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/nicholyse/th_before.jpg

I just ordered some samples of EDM, OceanMist and Lumiere, so I'm anxiously awaiting the shipment... but I couldn't wait to get started, hehe.

Wow! looks very nice!


----------



## Nicholyse (May 13, 2007)

Thank you! I'm so glad to have found MMU


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Nicholyse! You look so flawless and natural!


----------



## blondie36 (May 13, 2007)

beautiful and natural looking,your going to love everyday minerals,enjoy


----------



## Makeup by Tay (May 14, 2007)

Heya,

I'm a newbie! I just converted to mineral makeup a few months ago. I found that the mineral makeup with mica makes my face itchy and it did not compliment my pale skin. I am now using samples that I ordered from crush groove cosmetics and it is soooo good, I swear I'm not using anything else, well, I can't live without my Lancome mascara! I will post my before and after pics this week! I am going to order like 3 jars before I leave the country! Yippie


----------



## rejectstar (May 14, 2007)

I got my newest samples from Lumiere




I loved the Veena Velvet foundation, but lately it just hasn't been working with my skin. Since I stopped using it my skin is looking better, I'm afraid it might have been irritating me. So I got a couple samples of the Flawless Face foundation in Lt. Golden &amp; Lt. Beige.

I really like it! It seems to go on my face smoother than the VV and the coverage is just as good-- almost flawless



It feels very soft on my face and gives the fresh healthy skin kind of glow, it's not as matte as the VV. I've used it for a couple days, and so far no irritation. Also, I never looked oily at all. At the end of the day, I was just a little dewy.

Also in the same order I got Mineral Blush samples in Flushed &amp; Hibiscus, Natural Radiance AOFC and the Lt. Medium Yellow Pressed Concealer. I'm loving this concealer... I already had the Light colour, but it was really dry and hard to work with-- this newest one is more moist and creamy. I'm excited for Lumiere's new concealers that they're coming out with very soon [i think even tomorrow, maybe!].

So, here we are! Just looking at the samples, I was worried that the Golden looked a little too gold/yellow... but on my face, I like it on me way better than the Beige, surprisingly! It just gives me a little bit more warmth.

In the Golden picture:

FACE

* Lumiere Light Medium Yellow Pressed Concealer under the eyes

* Lumiere Flawless Face Foundation in Light Golden

* Lumiere Innocence AOFC as blush

* Lumiere Flawless Finish in Sheer

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown-Black

LIPS

* Jenulence Plumping DMAE Lipbalm in Chocolate

In the Beige picture:

FACE

* Lumiere Light Medium Yellow Pressed Concealer under the eyes

* Lumiere Flawless Face Foundation in Light Beige

* Lumiere Mineral Blush in Flushed

* Lumiere Flawless Finish in Sheer

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown-Black

LIPS

* Jenulence Plumping DMAE Lipbalm in Chocolate


----------



## farris2 (May 15, 2007)

everyone looks beautiful


----------



## Hoozey (May 15, 2007)

Hilary-

You look beautiful in both colors so I can't recommend one over the other from here. Loving the Bonnie Bell as usual. You have such pretty eyes.


----------



## silveria (May 16, 2007)

Im finally testing Signature Minerals weeks after I received the samples, as I was too preoccupied with Meow



, because when i swatched them, I thought that the colours I chosen weren't good matches. but I think 4.0 looks like a close match. I will try 2.0 tomorrow, but I think it may be too peachy.

and the coverage is rather good as seen from the half face, as it covers most of the redness despite not using a concealer. I didnt really like the Light Touch Concealer though, as it's too chalky and too white, so i can't use it after foundation.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *silveria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im finally testing Signature Minerals weeks after I received the samples, as I was too preoccupied with Meow




, because when i swatched them, I thought that the colours I chosen weren't good matches. but I think 4.0 looks like a close match. I will try 2.0 tomorrow, but I think it may be too peachy. and the coverage is rather good as seen from the half face, as it covers most of the redness despite not using a concealer. I didnt really like the Light Touch Concealer though, as it's too chalky and too white, so i can't use it after foundation.

Wow! Looks like a perfect colour match to me! Did it have the coverage and staying power that you wanted?


----------



## anichole (May 26, 2007)

these look great thanks everyone!


----------



## LittleJade (May 26, 2007)

My latest MMU match: LaurEss Elemental Soft Yellow with a little Pure Yellow added!


----------



## entipy (May 26, 2007)

Can't believe I haven't come in this thread yet!

Okay - y'all don't be too scared at the first two pictures! LOL. I have a before (no make-up and before my hair was finished), an after foundation/concealer/powder (still before hair was finished), and a finished picture. I need to learn how to take more flattering pics of myself, but here it is, anyway!

BEFORE:






AFTER FOUNDATION/CONCEALER/POWDER:






FINISHED:


----------



## anichole (May 26, 2007)

Wow it looks so great! What product company did you use entipy?


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

I found my Holy Grail recently due to RAOK samples sent to my house. Just wanted to share that it's possible! Keep with the quest, don't give up, your Beast Glatisant is out there and you will catch it.

Meow Cosmetics, a flawless, naughty Chartreux.

*left*: before *right*: after


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2007)

That looks great Momo, you look very fresh!


----------



## xEdenx (May 26, 2007)

Very nice. i really like it.


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! I know the before is gross but it really shows the improvement that foundation makes for me haha


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 26, 2007)

That is quite a remarkable transformation, entipy!!! Your makeup looks so natural yet covers so perfectly! You must tell us what products you used and your method of application...and don't leave out any details!


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

Well, thank you!



Luckily, I typed out my detailed application for another group that day, so all I have to do is copy and paste it here! LOL! It's pretty detailed and hopefully not too confusing.

I use Everyday Minerals.

I'm not using the baby kabuki because I want to, really, I just can't spend anymore money on make-up stuff right now, and I don't have a regular kabuki!! Remember to wait a bit between each layer here.

* First, I applied a layer of silk dust with the sooshco baby kabuki, sweeping evenly over my face and neck and buffing just a tiny bit.

* Second, I applied a layer of Medium Intensive (cool) foundation with the sooshco baby kabuki, sweeping evenly over my face and neck and buffing just a tiny bit.

* Next, I tapped a bit of mint concealer into the sample lid and picked it up with the foundation brush (that flat one from EDM's site), swirling and kinda smushing it down to incorporate into the bristles. I took the foundation brush and stippled some concealer onto each cheek (my red parts) then smoothed it out some. (It's hard to explain exactly what I mean. But imagine holding the brush perpendicular to a flat surface and just pushing it straight down over and over again. That's kinda what I did on my face.) I did the same for any other smallish red spots on my face.

* Next came my main foundation layers. I use a plastic storage container lid to tap out my sample powders onto before picking up with my brush because the sample caps are so small. I tapped out some Medium Original Glo and some Light Medium Original Glo (a little less Light Medium than Medium - not quite 50/50) onto my "palette" then, using my Flat Top brush, I incorporated it by smushing and swirling. (Sometimes there is stuff left on the palette, sometimes not! Depends on how much I tap out.) I swept my foundation brush across each cheek, my forehead, then down my nose to kinda make sure I had an even amount on each area, then I swept all around my face and on my neck in smooth motions to be sure and cover. I only buff a tiny bit with the Flat Top brush because it gives pretty heavy coverage, and most of the buffing I do is on my forehead, at my hairline, and around my jaw.

I let it sit for a minute and checked out the coverage and decided on another layer. So, I picked up what was left on the palette and smoothed on another layer.

* Next step: more concealing! Using a small brush (probably some sort of eye brush) with soft bristles, I took some Intensive Fair concealer (tapped into the lid) and tried to cover up the dark circles under my eyes. It never works completely, but I guess it looks a LITTLE bit better. Then, using the same brush, I took Intensive Medium concealer (again, tapped into the lid) and put it on the other spots on my face. Then I took my foundation brush and swirled up the remaining concealer from the lid and applied it to the red patches on my cheeks and on the side of my nose then lightly swept the other areas I had concealed.

* I gave my cheeks ONE more swipe with the Flat Top brush without adding more minerals to it.

* Next - big fluffy soft powder brush (mine is from Estee Lauder) and Sunscreen Fair powder. I'm fairly generous with my powder, but I try not to go overboard. I usually start with my forehead when applying finishing powder. Sweep it ALL over, loving the feel of the soft bristles!! OH, also - don't forget some foundation and powder (and I even did some concealer) on your eye lids.





* Cheek color: I tapped out some Email Me and a teeny bit of Natural into a lid and, using a blush brush (ELF), I made the fishy face and put the blush only on my cheekbone. I can't put it on the apples of my cheeks because there's already red there, and I haven't found anything to adequately match it, so it looks funny if I do that.

That's what I did that day. It's not always the same, but the layering process generally follows those lines.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LittleJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My latest MMU match: LaurEss Elemental Soft Yellow with a little Pure Yellow added!http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/6...sssmallln7.jpg

Hi LittleJade!
It looks very natural and pretty on you! I've been enjoying your blog too! Keep up the great work!





Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, thank you!



Luckily, I typed out my detailed application for another group that day, so all I have to do is copy and paste it here! LOL! It's pretty detailed and hopefully not too confusing. 
Thanks for that! I've learnt so much on this forum just reading what other people use and how they apply their MU. I do that stippling and blending thing with my green concealer before and after applying my foundation too.


----------



## wafa (May 27, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2007)

wow, very nice


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

It's a seemingly complicated process, but it gets the job done! LOL. The red starts to show through some on the cheeks by the end of the day, though. I suppose that's inevitable because it's done it with every make-up I've ever used. However, at least I can touch up with silk dust throughout the day and not get all blotchy - which is something I've never been able to do!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (May 27, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## luxotika (May 27, 2007)

I think it look terrific! Glad you found your HG!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 27, 2007)

That's a really good match because it looks like you're not wearing any makeup. Congratulations on finding your HG!


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2007)

you look great Momo !!


----------



## chocobon (May 27, 2007)

Wow Momo u look flawless!!


----------



## pinksugar (May 27, 2007)

wow that does look v. natural! I like it. It's mineral, right? How does it feel on?


----------



## Momo (May 27, 2007)

It is mineral, sometimes I forget I'm wearing makeup at all until I realize I just like leaned on my palms. lol. It's soo light


----------



## SierraWren (May 27, 2007)

You look really pretty--and so natural!


----------



## Lia (May 27, 2007)

Looks really good


----------



## KristieTX (May 28, 2007)

That foundation looks great on you. So pretty!


----------



## msa0011 (May 28, 2007)

Good Job!!! Very good looking!!!


----------



## MindySue (May 28, 2007)

looks wonderful momo!


----------



## breathless (May 28, 2007)

that color looks really smooth on your lips, like you were born for that color! no wonder its your HG!


----------



## fickledpink (May 28, 2007)

Wow, what a great match! You look great Momo


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 29, 2007)

Looks great! Perfect match, im so glad you found your HG


----------



## greatnana (May 29, 2007)

good


----------



## Lila (Jun 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another before and after.
EDM in Buttered Tan (Intensive) with Sunlight lightly dusted over.

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2800/beforeafteredm2ae4.th.jpg

whoa what a complete transformation! i need to give this a try lol.


----------



## sorcieresucree (Jun 5, 2007)

splendid and natural!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 9, 2007)

I recently got some goodies from Mineral Basics, including a couple samples of their foundation and one of their finishing silk [i also got 2 bars of soap which are *awesome*, and will have to say more about that in the skincare thread, I think!]. For foundation colours, I got Light Neutral and Light Warm.

The first day I wore this, I wore it in Light Warm with the Finishing Silk [which is a pearlized looking peach colour in the bag]. I found that my forehead got oily very quickly, and I think it has to do with the finishing powder being kind of glowy. I also thought I ended up more peachy/orange than I liked, probably due to the finishing powder being peach, LOL.

The next day I tried again, this time with Aubrey Nicole Oil Control Powder before foundation, and Aubrey Nicole Mineral Veil to finish instead. I find AN's Oil Control Powder to pretty much eliminate any oily breakthrough with every foundation I try it with, so thumbs up on that one. Anyway, it helped a lot and I didn't get oily like I did the previous day. I like how Mineral Basics goes on-- not powdery, layerable, medium coverage. I apply it wet with my Lumiere Kabuki. I think using a flat top would give you heavier coverage, but I haven't tried that yet. I can't feel it at all on my face, and my skin is nice and smooth. It has really good staying powder compared to some foundations I've tried, when combined with oil control powder.

I've attached a picture comparing before, after with Lt. Warm and after with Lt. Neutral. Both colours seem to work equally well, I really can't tell much of a difference between the two on my face. In the bags, Lt. Warm looks slightly more yellowish/peach than Lt. Neutral, but that's it!

In the Lt. Warm picture, I used:

FACE

* Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light/Medium Yellow under the eyes

* Mineral Basics Foundation in Light Warm

* Mineral Basics Finishing Silk

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown-Black

LIPS

* Jenulence Plumping DMAE Lipbalm in Chocolate

Lt. Neutral picture:

FACE

* Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light/Medium Yellow under the eyes

* Aubrey Nicole Oil Control Powder

* Mineral Basics Foundation in Light Neutral

* Aubrey Nicole Mineral Veil in Linen

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown-Black

LIPS

* Jenulence Plumping DMAE Lipbalm in Chocolate


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recently got some goodies from Mineral Basics, including a couple samples of their foundation and one of their finishing silk [i also got 2 bars of soap which are *awesome*, and will have to say more about that in the skincare thread, I think!]. For foundation colours, I got Light Neutral and Light Warm. 
The first day I wore this, I wore it in Light Warm with the Finishing Silk [which is a pearlized looking peach colour in the bag]. I found that my forehead got oily very quickly, and I think it has to do with the finishing powder being kind of glowy. I also thought I ended up more peachy/orange than I liked, probably due to the finishing powder being peach, LOL.

The next day I tried again, this time with Aubrey Nicole Oil Control Powder before foundation, and Aubrey Nicole Mineral Veil to finish instead. I find AN's Oil Control Powder to pretty much eliminate any oily breakthrough with every foundation I try it with, so thumbs up on that one. Anyway, it helped a lot and I didn't get oily like I did the previous day. I like how Mineral Basics goes on-- not powdery, layerable, medium coverage. I apply it wet with my Lumiere Kabuki. I think using a flat top would give you heavier coverage, but I haven't tried that yet. I can't feel it at all on my face, and my skin is nice and smooth. It has really good staying powder compared to some foundations I've tried, when combined with oil control powder.

I've attached a picture comparing before, after with Lt. Warm and after with Lt. Neutral. Both colours seem to work equally well, I really can't tell much of a difference between the two on my face. In the bags, Lt. Warm looks slightly more yellowish/peach than Lt. Neutral, but that's it!

In the Lt. Warm picture, I used:

FACE

* Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light/Medium Yellow under the eyes

* Mineral Basics Foundation in Light Warm

* Mineral Basics Finishing Silk

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown-Black

LIPS

* Jenulence Plumping DMAE Lipbalm in Chocolate

Lt. Neutral picture:

FACE

* Lumiere Pressed Concealer in Light/Medium Yellow under the eyes

* Aubrey Nicole Oil Control Powder

* Mineral Basics Foundation in Light Neutral

* Aubrey Nicole Mineral Veil in Linen

EYES

* BonneBell EyeStyle Mascara in Brown-Black

LIPS

* Jenulence Plumping DMAE Lipbalm in Chocolate

beautiful as always and great match again


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful Hillary! Another great match. Love the Eye Style as usual.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautiful as always and great match again




Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautiful Hillary! Another great match. Love the Eye Style as usual. Thank you both



I'm glad to be finding matches so easily, but now it comes down to trying to decide between two almost exact matches, LOL.


----------



## suew (Jul 3, 2007)

Cool thread! It's great seeing ladies with different tones with their HG. I'll post my HG soon...


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 10, 2007)

omg wat a gr8 idea



...id love 2luk at dem but dnt have enuf posts yet!!...xxx...

i tink i av enuf posts now but its sayin i dnt have enuf 2luk at da pics



xx


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *suew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool thread! It's great seeing ladies with different tones with their HG. I'll post my HG soon...



That's great, Sue! And while you're at it, you should put one of your lovely pis in your avatar!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont know why I haven't been in this thread before!! I am gonna have to do a before and after post!


----------



## Thais (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamgirl_leah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know why I haven't been in this thread before!! I am gonna have to do a before and after post! Please do!


----------



## suew (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's great, Sue! And while you're at it, you should put one of your lovely pis in your avatar!



LOL, "lovely pis"? HEheheheh...*a typo, I know, but still, it's funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I need to resize my pics for the avatar though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sue


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok, i have bared my soul - can't believe i'm posting a clean face for the world to see.

pic 1 is fresh face with origins plantidote mega-mushroom face lotion (Dr. Weil)

pic 2 is L'Oreal Bare Naturale in buff beige, EDM blush as eyeshadow color: all smiles; lancome hypnose mascara in black; revlon eyebrown fantasy in black. _-for basic day_s

pick 3 is L'Oreal Bare Naturale in buff beige, EDM blush as eyeshadow color: all smiles as base; tony &amp; tina universal color in inter stellar; too face white eyeshadow at brow, inter lid and bottom lid; clinique brush-on cream liner in true black; lancome hypnose mascara in black; brows in L'Oreal black eyeliner _-for taking basic to little bit more_

pic 4 is is L'Oreal Bare Naturale in buff beige; urban decay eyeshadow in UB-V, too face white eyeshadow at brow, inter lid and bottom lid; clinique brush-on cream liner in true black; lancome hypnose mascara in black; brows in L'Oreal black eyeliner _-for evening_

have samples of meow and BM starter kit on the way.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 20, 2007)

Seymour5000,

Love the blue e/s and chain mail shoulder-dusters in pic 4!


----------



## LilLinds (Jul 24, 2007)

You girls have inspired me to try this out... now I'm just waiting on my shipment.


----------



## winnipb (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks to the person that started this thread and to everyone that posted before and afters. I am now going to order samples and see which looks best on me.


----------



## cerrenity (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have pictures to post yet - but I will. I just started using Bare Minerals and LOVE the stuff. There is a huge before and after difference.


----------



## xmeliska2x (Jul 30, 2007)

Great thread!! I've just recently ordered my first mineral makeup and am soo excited to get it and try it!


----------



## allyoop (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm waiting on my samples.

And shamelessly trying to get 10 posts


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another before and after.
EDM in Buttered Tan (Intensive) with Sunlight lightly dusted over.

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2800/beforeafteredm2ae4.th.jpg

woah it made a big difference


----------



## karo377 (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Girls, post your mineral makeup before and afters here!



You look great, I will try it too


----------



## winnipb (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kitty_l* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woah it made a big difference LeilMeiMei-EDM Looks great on you. Think I might get some samples and hope to have porceline looking skin like you.


----------



## yda (Aug 10, 2007)

Attachment 35336

hello!! this is my first before and after pic





I used:

1. Monave Saturnina 1st application

2. Monave Buttercup on my *dark* undereyes and eyelids

3. Monave Saturnina 2nd application

4. Monave Angel Setting Powder

5. Maybelline Great Lash Mascara and Vaseline on my lips!

- dry application -


----------



## seba (Aug 10, 2007)

You looked great! But you already have perfect skin to begin with



.


----------



## yda (Aug 10, 2007)

^ I don't have perfect skin Seba, I have uneven skin tone and really dark undereyes.. but thanks a lot!! hehe


----------



## flaunt-it (Aug 17, 2007)

i agree the mmu covers well,

i just love the stuff


----------



## Lati (Aug 23, 2007)

love it!


----------



## swtcherry (Aug 28, 2007)

too bad i can't see the images,I just joined. But used to use liquid foundation and i got new mineral makeup foundation and eye shadows and i must say i love'em. am thinking about taking some before and after shoots of myself when i get the courage =)


----------



## allyoop (Aug 28, 2007)

All these brand new people! Welcome


----------



## swtcherry (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome =)


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Attachment 35336
hello!! this is my first before and after pic






I used:

1. Monave Saturnina 1st application

2. Monave Buttercup on my *dark* undereyes and eyelids

3. Monave Saturnina 2nd application

4. Monave Angel Setting Powder

5. Maybelline Great Lash Mascara and Vaseline on my lips!

- dry application -

Beautiful!


----------



## ChicitaGatita (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi There

I'm new to the site and can't see anything. I think it's coz I haven't posted enough posts - is that right? Please help!


----------



## yda (Aug 31, 2007)

^*ChicitaGatita*, _yes you're right, you dont have enough posts yet to view the links or pics._

*stashblaster*: thanks!!


----------



## ChicitaGatita (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks, great idea I'll try that coz I have enlarged pores too. But I haven't had the wrinkle problem. I only started using MMU (EDM) 5 days ago and really like I was worried coz lots of people mentioned "caking" and exagerating wrinkles but I havnÃ©t noticed this at all.

By the way "scarredforlife" you're "da bomb" LOL.

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. You look GORGEOUS! How exciting for you. I've just started playing with MMU 5 days ago. Once I've got my colours right I'll post photos.

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a few B&amp;A's from me:
Bare skin:

Attachment 26334

EDM in medium beige intensive + BE Mineral Veil:

Attachment 26338

Monave's Teporah + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel):

Attachment 26336

Monave's Cecilia + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel):

Attachment 26335

Monave's Saturnina + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel) + Monave's blush in Mystic Rose:

Attachment 26337

I LOVE the EDM on you. I'm thrilled coz that's what I've just got samples of.

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a few B&amp;A's from me:
Bare skin:

Attachment 26334

EDM in medium beige intensive + BE Mineral Veil:

Attachment 26338

Monave's Teporah + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel):

Attachment 26336

Monave's Cecilia + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel):

Attachment 26335

Monave's Saturnina + Monave's Setting Dust #2 (Angel) + Monave's blush in Mystic Rose:

Attachment 26337

I just tried to find the "medium beige intensive"on the EDM website but couldn't find it. Has it changed names?

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You've already seen my "before" face in this thread so here are a couple more afters:
Using Ocean mist Almond foundation:

Attachment 27531

And Using Ocean mist Sandstone foundation:

Attachment 27532

I will post some pics using UD Surreal Skin mineral makeup soon.





I'm so thrilled you started this post. It's been the most helpful so far. I really like the sandstone too, now I need to check the EDM of you against the Ocean Mist one! LOL.

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, girls! I finally got my EDM MMU yesterday!
So far I like it! I've ordered Semi-Mate: Winged Butter, Medium Beige and Light. Medium Beige matched my skin the best, the concealer, Spring, slightly appeared to be a bit reddish to me, so I don't really like it



.

Here's the pics attached. I only used the foundation on the pics, no finishing touch etc.

Before (nothing but sunscreen), After (withouth flash), After (with Flash)

Leony you have BEAUTIFUL skin! I actually think you look radiant without make up in the first shot. I seriously believe that you look best in this first one. I WISH I had your skin





Originally Posted by *LiLMeiMei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I &lt;3 Everyday Minerals. The foundation color was Buttered Tan in Intensive.
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6...teredm2ru8.jpg

You look absolutely ! Thank you for sharing


----------



## soso13004 (Sep 10, 2007)

mineral makeup is very expansive in france !!! more than DIOR or CHANEL


----------



## any (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *soso13004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mineral makeup is very expansive in france !!! more than DIOR or CHANEL You should try LilyLolo! ItÂ´s my favourite and it only takes like 2 days to get your order within Europe.
www.lilylolo.co.uk

Of course you can also order from the US but that takes longer and the shipping is usually more expensive.


----------



## honeyjar714 (Sep 16, 2007)

cant view the pics yet


----------



## cosmos (Sep 18, 2007)

thnx


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice. I cant wait to try this!


----------



## jookeulae (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, great transformations. MMU is love.


----------



## cherrycity (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for share ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cozmos (Oct 27, 2007)

hi i am newbie i am not seeing photos but i like mineral makeup i have just order everyday mineral


----------



## CzarnyElf (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow,after seeing all those photos I ordered EDM free sample kit


----------



## BlessedRoots (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. You did a fantastic job u look great in both pics and I love your brows filled in.


----------



## biracialbeauty1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I love mmu!


----------



## xvkn408x (Nov 13, 2007)

wow this helped me a lot!!!!


----------



## tuhnoo (Nov 13, 2007)

I must admit that everyone looks absolutely sensational here! I am so jealous!

I also wish I had the confidence to post some pictures myself..


----------



## Lauren (Nov 14, 2007)

Ohh everyone looks great, isn't mmu wonderful! I need to post a new one since my old pics aren't showing up anymore... and I'm better at applying it now!


----------



## qxm1970 (Nov 16, 2007)

push

I try EDM also, they are greate!


----------



## harslanay (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope I can see photos soon.


----------



## macydieterly200 (Nov 19, 2007)

wow ! some of yall really changed : )

i love mmu


----------



## iheartjet (Nov 21, 2007)

i cant see the pictures!

Whats a good mineral makeup brand?


----------



## canehdian (Nov 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! But your skin is so glow-y and flawless that you don't even need makeup!


----------



## CzarnyElf (Nov 25, 2007)

1 picture:before(I have only sunscreen on my face and maybe a little bit transparent powder-I was after 24 hour flight-so there is almost nothing left on my face)

2,3 picture:after(sunscreen and EDM fair neutral(intensive) and a little concealer intensive fair -I had really bad skin because of the water and weather change and EDM covered everything).First picture is with flash ,second without flash.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 25, 2007)

You look great CzarnyElf! The make up seems really natural on you.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Nov 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look great CzarnyElf! The make up seems really natural on you. Thank You


----------



## RnBqueen (Nov 30, 2007)

BareMinerals! I'm liking it so far. Sorry if I didnt post a before-picture. =/


----------



## agatapas (Nov 30, 2007)

You look great !!! Great color match.


----------



## DreamSonia (Dec 1, 2007)

LVA - what colors do you use in edm and signature? your coloring looks so much like mine in my winter months - i want to see if i tried the right shades since i can never get a good match.....i might be darker than you by a shade but always have problems getting something with the right yellow undertones....

okie , I've been putting this off forever .. and since i have nothing better to do right now.

Here's EDM applied dry (normal application w/kabuki)

The B4 is from today ... i just woke up ...

and the afters are a lil older ... i just wanted to compare edm and Signatures


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Dec 18, 2007)

thank you Thais

well i know that this thread is almost a year old, but our colouring looks similar so thank you so much for your photos .... you have helped me choose some samples which is fantastic. the choice is so huge and most people on this forum seem to have pale pale skin, and their colours would not suit me.

Originally Posted by *yda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Attachment 35336
hello!! this is my first before and after pic





I used:

1. Monave Saturnina 1st application

2. Monave Buttercup on my *dark* undereyes and eyelids

3. Monave Saturnina 2nd application

4. Monave Angel Setting Powder

5. Maybelline Great Lash Mascara and Vaseline on my lips!

- dry application -

wow you look totally transformed and yet totally natural... you must be so happy to have discovered MMU. i know that i am!


----------



## Tamara V (Jan 5, 2008)

*All of the pictures are so beautiful, I am so jealous of your natural beauty. Just to show that not all of us are completely timid about posting pictures, this is the only time i have ever posted a before and after picture.....*

*or in this case an after and a before picture*


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tamara, we have a real cool place for "Cosmetologists" to promote their websites and themselves a ton. Click here to read more  Scroll down to #5

Hopefully you can see the advantage.


----------



## moonoi (Jan 15, 2008)

just fall in love with mmu

thanks for info


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

great idea


----------



## kyslee (Jan 30, 2008)

very good to see what brands that are popular


----------



## Carlz33 (Feb 2, 2008)

I will be posting pics after I get enough posts to see everyone else's lovely pictures!


----------



## boopie (Feb 15, 2008)

I found that Bare Minerals made my face itch. Has anyone else encountered this? I was wondering if there was another mineral makeup out there that would be better -- by someone who's tried it... and also I am 48 and am not sure if mineral makeup will give me the coverage I'd like.


----------



## biracialbeauty1 (Feb 25, 2008)

So far I have only tried EDM but I will have to try many others.


----------



## allison0699 (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *boopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found that Bare Minerals made my face itch. Has anyone else encountered this? I was wondering if there was another mineral makeup out there that would be better -- by someone who's tried it... and also I am 48 and am not sure if mineral makeup will give me the coverage I'd like. Bare Minerals (or Bare Escentials) has been known to irritate many people, mainly due to the Bismuth Oxychloride in it. This is on another site, but it is a list of companies and ingredients in them. Look for one that does not contain the bismuth oxychloride.
Mineral Powder Foundation Ingredients List


----------



## fashiondiva (Feb 29, 2008)

I love mineral powder foundation, it works better than the MAC powder foundation! Love it.


----------



## cassie_009 (Feb 29, 2008)

can't see the pics


----------



## allison0699 (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cassie_009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can't see the pics



You'll need 10 posts before you can see any links.


----------



## justlouise (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics. =) I'm lookin' forward to it!


----------



## cassie009 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Luna_star (Mar 3, 2008)

anxiously waiting to view the pics~


----------



## fattycat (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't wait till I reach the limit . I really want to see the pix


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Apr 2, 2008)

*Before:*






*After:*

(1)





* I am using all EDM:*

Spring Concealer

Medium Tan Foundation

Sunday Brunch Blushes (very lightly)

Eyes &amp; Lips:

Rimmel London Soft Kajal Eyeliner

NYX Beige Lipgloss

(2)






Using all *Silk Naturals:*

Perfect Harmony Foundation Warm Gold

_I skipped concealer coz somehow the foundation covered my spots pretty good_

Love Lure perfecting powder

Climax Blush

Eyes &amp; Lips:

NYX e/s: Hot pink &amp; Purple

Maybelline: Full n' Soft mascara

Rimmel London Soft Kajal Eyeliner

NYX Barbie Pink (dabbed lightly)


----------



## internetchick (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW ShizzNizzLe you are freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW ShizzNizzLe you are freakin' gorgeous! *blushing* thank you......but nah, the mineral makeup is


----------



## laurie_lu (Apr 2, 2008)

ShizzNizzLe, you ought to post those EDM "after" pics on the EDM forum. There may be some people who'd like to see what Medium Tan looks like on a real person.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ShizzNizzLe, you ought to post those EDM "after" pics on the EDM forum. There may be some people who'd like to see what Medium Tan looks like on a real person. Yes mam, will do it now hehehe


----------



## vyduyen (Apr 28, 2008)

Shizzle Nizzle so nice, pic 01 have natural look


----------



## iheartmakeup08 (Apr 29, 2008)

ShizzNizzLe - those are both such pretty looks. Great job.


----------



## mk12 (Apr 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ShizzNizzLe, you ought to post those EDM "after" pics on the EDM forum. There may be some people who'd like to see what Medium Tan looks like on a real person. I agree, and I think EM should include before and afters like this on their site. (Compensating with some free makeup for those who participate.)
I agree, you are absolutely gorgeous ShizzNizzle. Love the name too. Hahah.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome thread! Can't wait to see!


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you guys






Yes the first one is very natural, almost 'nude' LOL

I already posted the EDM pictures in the forum





Again, thank you for your comments, girls...I appreciate it!


----------



## zriwi (May 1, 2008)

Wow ShizzNizzLe! You and your makeup is stunning!


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *zriwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow ShizzNizzLe! You and your makeup is stunning! Thank you


----------



## ParasiteEve (May 2, 2008)

ShizzNizzle, i agree you look gorgeous!

I read your blog &amp; notice that you use Classy Minerals, do you like it?


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ParasiteEve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ShizzNizzle, i agree you look gorgeous!
I read your blog &amp; notice that you use Classy Minerals, do you like it?

Hi, thanx for the compiment




Oh I love Classy Minerals, it has awesome coverage and if you need more you can try their Liquid Foundation (in powder form, you just needa wet your brush)

I suggest you e-mail Trisha the owner and ask for suggestions, she sent me free samples (with free shipping) and they were TONS.




oh and thanx for stopping by my blog..u shd leave a comment or smthn hehehehehe


----------



## kathena (May 2, 2008)

oops!!!! can't see the pictures, i need 8 more replies...555555


----------



## ParasiteEve (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ShizzNizzLe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, thanx for the compiment




Oh I love Classy Minerals, it has awesome coverage and if you need more you can try their Liquid Foundation (in powder form, you just needa wet your brush)

I suggest you e-mail Trisha the owner and ask for suggestions, she sent me free samples (with free shipping) and they were TONS.




oh and thanx for stopping by my blog..u shd leave a comment or smthn hehehehehe





Actually i just bought from Classy Minerals yesterday because i love how it looks like in your blog!!



Do you have any before &amp; after with Classy Minerals?
By the way, Trisha is fantastic. I bought 2X 5gm size liquid foundation ( we are almost similar in skintone, so i went by what you wearing) and some samples and she only charged me $8 plus shipping!! And i am in Australia as well!! 2 of the liquid foundation already cost $12, so I am speechless!

Oh.. i bought the bigger size coz i hate falling in love with something only to find out that i have to wait again for the full size because my samples ran out.

Shizznizzle, please keep up with your blog coz i love it.


----------



## br0nxcutie1 (May 2, 2008)

It's weird that no one really mentioned bare minerals


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ParasiteEve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually i just bought from Classy Minerals yesterday because i love how it looks like in your blog!!



Do you have any before &amp; after with Classy Minerals?
By the way, Trisha is fantastic. I bought 2X 5gm size liquid foundation ( we are almost similar in skintone, so i went by what you wearing) and some samples and she only charged me $8 plus shipping!! And i am in Australia as well!! 2 of the liquid foundation already cost $12, so I am speechless!

Oh.. i bought the bigger size coz i hate falling in love with something only to find out that i have to wait again for the full size because my samples ran out.

Shizznizzle, please keep up with your blog coz i love it.





Hi, wow sounds like you love Classy Minerals too




Yeah Trisha is very nice, I bought 5 gr Liquid Foundation &amp; 5 gr Liquid Concealer, and she added one extra 5 gr Liquid Foundation!! that's crazy, it's like giving free F/S! Definitely will buy more from her





Thats crazy, shipping to OZ is supposed to be higher, eh? lucky you





I don't have the 'before' pic for Classy but I remember I was wearing all Classy (Concealer, Foundation &amp; Blush) in these two pics:












Thank you for stopping by my blog!



*hugs*


----------



## justlouise (May 5, 2008)

Before (yikes!):









After:









I'm using Meow Cosmetics Pampered Puss Fierce Abyssinian w/ a pinch of Flawless Feline Slinky Abyssinian.. just the right amount of yellow!! I love it.

The rest of my makeup is mostly non-MMU brands..

Face:

Meow Cosmetics PP Fierce Abyssinian/FF Slinky Abyssinian

MAC Sunbasque Blush

Nars Laguna Bronzer

EDM Tinted Silk Dust

(got soo excited to try it on that I forgot to put concealer for my bags!!)

Eyes:

CD Diorshow Waterproof Mascara

MAC Blacktrack Fluidine

Lips:

MAC Sock Hop Lipglass


----------



## simisimi100 (May 11, 2008)

I want to do it too!


----------



## glamadelic (May 12, 2008)

Its been awhile since I posted here... I need to do this again. =)

ISn't MMU wonderfull??? &lt;3


----------



## emmy2410 (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Me220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried a new brand, MilanMinerals, geared toward women of color and its coverage is great. Here are my before and afters. In the first photo, I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer. In the second, I've filled in my brows and applied Brooklyn foundation. It is amazing to use. Hi, your pics look flawless and natural. May I ask what foundation shades you use in Milan Min and what other type of products you use?
Thank you.

emma

wow...so amazing......all of you ladies look so gorgeous. This makes me want to explore more with mineral makeup. I am still a newbie to this forum and MM. Let me explore and post some pics in near future.


----------



## bemo (May 21, 2008)

very cute !!!


----------



## Becca_M (May 21, 2008)

I haven't seen ALL the pics because I don't have 10 posts yet but OMG you are all so gorgeous. When I am 'allowed' and IF I feel brave enough I'll post a before and after myself.


----------



## nix1128 (May 22, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my niece. I think she looks awesome!


----------



## kitchykoo (Jun 5, 2008)

excited for my 10th post.


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for posting!


----------



## andrrea (Jun 16, 2008)

Before:






After - EDM Medium Beige Natural (Matte):






After - Pure Luxe Warm Cream:


----------



## Reservechic (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *andrrea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Before:http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/k...g?t=1213637536

After - EDM Medium Beige Natural (Matte):

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/k...g?t=1213637675

After - Pure Luxe Warm Cream:

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/k...g?t=1213637715

Great pics! As, both products seem to be an absolute match for your skin! Also, your skin looks flawless in both picturs as well!


----------



## andrrea (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Reservechic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great pics! As, both products seem to be an absolute match for your skin! Also, your skin looks flawless in both picturs as well! Thank you!! 
I have some more samples I need to test, so I'll post more pics soon!


----------



## andrrea (Jun 23, 2008)

Before:







After - Lumiere Light/Medium Warm in Luminesse:


----------



## kitchykoo (Jun 23, 2008)

wow you're pretty lucky with your matches! they are all good matches, but i think my favorite on you might be the edm. which do you like best?


----------



## andrrea (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kitchykoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow you're pretty lucky with your matches! they are all good matches, but i think my favorite on you might be the edm. which do you like best?



Thanks I did post a couple that did not look good at all in the regular forum!
So far it's the EDM for me too!!! The shade, coverage, and staying power!


----------



## Shasta (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, I have been long overdue for a before and after...so here it is!

Before: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...oks/before.jpg

After...Bare Minerals: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...s/100_0157.jpg

Some Eye Pics Too: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...oks/eyes21.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...oks/eyes22.jpg


----------



## Reservechic (Jun 29, 2008)

Shasta, your makeup pics look gorgeous! And, I really loved your eye makeup! What colors did you use to get that particular look, by the way?


----------



## Shasta (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks! I had on Cultured Pearl on the brow bone and I foiled Queen Marie on the inner half and Soiree on the outer half.


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 29, 2008)

ooo. i like all the pics. mineral makeup looks gorgeous on all of you guys!


----------



## makemeup (Jul 1, 2008)

aww i can't see the pictures!! anyone know how I can get them to show up?


----------



## karii (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. amazing!


----------



## corche74 (Jul 8, 2008)

here is mine, first time to use MMU. I used Bare Escentuals starter kit for my face and shiseido dual eyeshadow. Hope to have good light on my next post.

1st and 2nd pic was Before and 3rd and 4th After


----------



## internetchick (Jul 8, 2008)

That looks very nice on you!


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 8, 2008)

that's look very good and beautifull on you!


----------



## Reservechic (Jul 9, 2008)

Corche74, you makeup looks so natural against your face! Great job!


----------



## KGlamPhotos (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe i'm even posting my before picture...lol.

These are some old before and after shots, I have more somewhere on a disc i'll have to dig up. I have some better ones.

This is my own brand of minerals. I work with 2 distributors of raw minerals. They formulate for me and I buy some of their formulations.


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KGlamPhotos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe i'm even posting my before picture...lol. 
These are some old before and after shots, I have more somewhere on a disc i'll have to dig up. I have some better ones.

This is my own brand of minerals. I work with 2 distributors of raw minerals. They formulate for me and I buy some of their formulations.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...oraftmyspa.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...forafmysp1.jpg

its so beautifull !! what brand do you have?

the photo is awsom!


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KGlamPhotos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe i'm even posting my before picture...lol. 
These are some old before and after shots, I have more somewhere on a disc i'll have to dig up. I have some better ones.

This is my own brand of minerals. I work with 2 distributors of raw minerals. They formulate for me and I buy some of their formulations.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...oraftmyspa.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...forafmysp1.jpg

this is a really good luck! you said this is your own MMU? do you have a website?

[edit] just kidding, i found it in your signature


----------



## fattycat (Jul 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KGlamPhotos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe i'm even posting my before picture...lol. 
These are some old before and after shots, I have more somewhere on a disc i'll have to dig up. I have some better ones.

This is my own brand of minerals. I work with 2 distributors of raw minerals. They formulate for me and I buy some of their formulations.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...oraftmyspa.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...forafmysp1.jpg

Woah , nice !! It really matches your skin


----------



## KGlamPhotos (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks all!

Unfortunatley I don't sell online yet. I'm working on it. In the process of building my site. I'm doing the work so it takes some time...lol. I just built the other one but its only an informational site about my shop. I just even got done last month renovating my shop...so tired. I did all the work! The place wasn't touched in 30 years!


----------



## meoheo (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow you look great


----------



## KGlamPhotos (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *meoheo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow you look great 
Thanks hun




)


----------



## GillT (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never been interested in mineral make-up really but I think I might give it a go. I don't like to wear foundation often because it's bad for the skin so I use a tinted moisturiser and concealer. I end up using probably more concealer than I should and that's not good either. Anyway, I think I'll give the mineral make-up a shot. Thanks for the pictures guys.


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

looking good there!


----------



## KGlamPhotos (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks all!



)


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi guys, I am trying out my LA minerals for the past four days and I am falling in love with it. I did not have any makeup on for this post. I used my hp to take pic...so didnt turn out that well. Apologise for that.

here is my before and aft pic

1st pic - just aft my workout with nothing on my face.

2nd pic - using med/dark Hollywood Face Base

3rd pic - using deep warm hollywood face base.

4th pic - deep warm foundie with some on stage illuminizer

5th pic - rollin on the pillow for about 2 hours plus with my son just to put him to sleep..foundie is still intact. yeahhhhh

thanks for watching.

Emma


----------



## simisimi100 (Sep 1, 2008)

this is so surprised me that LA is something to try.

but as the sampling queen I have to try!!! LOL

but can you compare it to some familiar foundations?

sorry that I ask you to comprae all the time but it this way I get an Idea what is this foundations.

thank you so much Emmy! the photos is lovely!


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is so surprised me that LA is something to try. but as the sampling queen I have to try!!! LOL

but can you compare it to some familiar foundations?

sorry that I ask you to comprae all the time but it this way I get an Idea what is this foundations.

thank you so much Emmy! the photos is lovely!

Simha, thanks. without trying we will never know. This is abit creamy for me and I will compare it with lumiere cashmere or veena formulae and even dreamworld. Dun worry as much as you ask I am also learning in this MM venture. Good luck dearie.


----------



## simisimi100 (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Simha, thanks. without trying we will never know. This is abit creamy for me and I will compare it with lumiere cashmere or veena formulae and even dreamworld. Dun worry as much as you ask I am also learning in this MM venture. Good luck dearie. your English is very very good. I don't get it how the singapuries ladies know English so good!!!I wish I speak and write so good..

and about LA I add to my wish list.

I have in the list:

DW - the samples in the way.

buff'd - today I will order samples

LA- today I will order samples

Alima- I will wait to a good sale. because its pricey!

what I forgot? LOL


----------



## asamiramirez (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish I could see the thumbnails too but I need ten posts first.


----------



## divineminerals (Sep 11, 2008)

great idea for a thread!


----------



## Creative_Ice (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, I can NOT believe I'm going to do this, but here goes. My before and after's :0)

I'm experimenting with making my own MMU, so any feedback is really really appreciated





Please don't be scared off by the before pic, it's horrible b/c I'm getting over some issues (hence the acne type blotches) with another "mainstream" brand I was using


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 20, 2008)

i like MMU so much


----------



## simisimi100 (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Creative_Ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I can NOT believe I'm going to do this, but here goes. My before and after's :0)
I'm experimenting with making my own MMU, so any feedback is really really appreciated





Please don't be scared off by the before pic, it's horrible b/c I'm getting over some issues (hence the acne type blotches) with another "mainstream" brand I was using





are you crazy????? you are beautiful !! great photos!!


----------



## Creative_Ice (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are you crazy????? you are beautiful !! great photos!!



Simisimi100 - Thank you! I will honestly say, the MMU has helped my skin begin the healing process. I'm so happy I found MUT!!!


----------



## simisimi100 (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Creative_Ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Simisimi100 - Thank you! I will honestly say, the MMU has helped my skin begin the healing process. I'm so happy I found MUT!!! you are so wellcome! and I have to say that its great to read that. mmu make my skin beautiful and everyone that see me allways said to me:

"what did to your face? how its look so shiny and youthful? "

this is great!!!


----------



## somsomtom (Sep 20, 2008)

i just bought the maybelline one, is it any good? you all loo great though!


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 21, 2008)

I have BE and I got medium beige kit. I'm a NC42 in MAC and so far it's really too light for my face :/ I don't know it's because I got a little tan over the summer or if it's really too light for my skin tone.

I would buy a darker kit but it's so dang expensive.

From looking at all these pics I am loving the EDM.

Does anyone know what shade I would be in them if I'm a MAC NC42? =/


----------



## internetchick (Sep 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *somsomtom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just bought the maybelline one, is it any good? you all loo great though! I have no idea. I haven't tried it. You might check out the review center here.


----------



## Creative_Ice (Sep 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *somsomtom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just bought the maybelline one, is it any good? you all loo great though! I tried it, and with all the issues going on with my face, it just seemed to powdery for me. It really didn't buff or blend it the way it should have on my face, but each person is different, so it may work fine for you.


----------



## Shadomere (Sep 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Creative_Ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I can NOT believe I'm going to do this, but here goes. My before and after's :0)
I'm experimenting with making my own MMU, so any feedback is really really appreciated






Please don't be scared off by the before pic, it's horrible b/c I'm getting over some issues (hence the acne type blotches) with another "mainstream" brand I was using





Wow, you look amazing! I love the coverage and finish. If that's your own formualtion, color me impressed!



Nice job!


----------



## mgmsrk (Sep 22, 2008)

Creative Ice, You look great! How wonderful to be able to make such great foundation on your own.


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Creative_Ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I can NOT believe I'm going to do this, but here goes. My before and after's :0)
I'm experimenting with making my own MMU, so any feedback is really really appreciated





Please don't be scared off by the before pic, it's horrible b/c I'm getting over some issues (hence the acne type blotches) with another "mainstream" brand I was using





hiya creative...the mm makes you look so lovely. Mind me asking you said yougot issues with ur face are you referring to breakouts. If so did the mm helps it to heal.

TIA

emma


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

Still new here~ Can't see any pictures ~&gt;_&lt;~


----------



## loversnookie (Jan 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ayct207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Still new here~ Can't see any pictures ~&gt;_&lt;~ me, too. can't wait til i post my 10th lol!!


----------



## sweetvanilla9 (Jul 15, 2010)

has anyone tried bellapierre mineral foundation?


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 16, 2010)

this is an awesome thread, now i can go try out some mineral makeup, i dont have any but these give great ideas!


----------



## jasikamarshel (Aug 16, 2010)

Mineral make-up this a best for a skin and you use a daily and it through out day on your face and choose a best product for a make-up and apply a light make-up this looks a best and you looks a very pretty on you and you use a daily.


----------



## Lysette (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## divadoll (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 17, 2010)

Lysette: Thank you for sharing that w/us! You look stunning.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree, Lysette, you look stunning !


----------

